# ROMANIA | Railways



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*CFR Marfa privatisation – next year’s most prominent take-over*

*Constanta-Bucharest-Budapest high-speed railway contract to be signed in 2009 *



> BUCHAREST – The Transport Ministry (MT) has submitted to the European Commission (EC) the strategy on the privatisation of company CFR Marfa (rail Freight Company) planned for 2009, according to Minister Ludovic Orban. *‘The privatisation of CFR Marfa could be the most important privatisation of the year,’* Orban said yesterday after a seminar organised by the Association of the Romanian Railway Industry, quoted by Mediafax.
> 
> ‘We had had a delay and we have been waiting for an answer for three and a half months’. Since I became minister, I have selected the consultant who had completed the strategy that we have sent to the EC,’ the official added. The Minister of Transport announced in March that *Deloitte and Bostina si Asociatii had completed the strategy proposing two options to the ministry*, but *if the bids were less than EUR 1 bn, the privatisation process would be stopped.* According to CFR S.A. General Manager Constantin Manea, the rail freight market will be liberalised in 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^
*Bombardier interested in Constanta-Budapest high-speed railway*



> Canadian company Bombardier Transportation has announced it was interested din delivering trains for the Constanta-Budapest high-speed train service, Jean Berge, Vice-President of the company for South-eastern Europe and Romania, stated yesterday, according to Agepres. ‘We are interested in this project where we could supply trains for this new rail transport service’ Berge said on the occasion of the 2008 Railway Days.
> 
> On the other hand, the end of this year, Bombardier Transportation may also enter into a partnership with one of the local passenger transport rolling stock manufacturers to develop together projects for the Romanian and regional markets, Jean Berge further stated. ‘By the end of this year, we may conclude a partnership with one of the Romanian rolling stock manufacturers to develop various projects, regional trains, carriages or trams initially for the Romanian market and then for other markets in the region’, said Berge. He would not name the companies he had in mind for the partnership, but the only local passenger carriage manufacturers are Astra Vagoane Calatori Arad owned by businessman Valer Blidar and Remar Pascani belonging to the Grampet Group. He informed that Bombardier would participate in the Bucharest Municipality tender for the provision of 100 trams in 2009 as well as in similar tendering procedures to supply trams to Timisoara and Arad Municipalities.
> ... http://nineoclock.ro/index.php?page=detalii&categorie=business&id=20081009-513541


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

good development. If Bulgaria had such a project too, new Euro-Asia HSR corridore would be openned.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

FYI see loads of pictures http://www.cfr.ro/calatori/ click on *galerie foto*

+

*Softronic Craiova*


Bytson said:


> Guys, check this out, the rumours are a real fact . This locomotive was shown at the "national railway exhibition" this week in Bucharest.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

could you please send more pix from Romanian railways?


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

First of all: Don't we already have a Romania-thread here in the ralway forum?

I din't find any, so I start a new thread....


I just wanted to post some pictures of the railway line Brasov - Bucuresti. I used this line in september 2009 during my trip to the Caucasus (see http://caucasus-2009.blogspot.com/).

The section from Brasov to Predeal is in a quite bad condition. The section from there to Campina too, but rebuilding has already started.
The section from Campina to Bucuresti is already rebuilt and in a good condition. 


Here are the photos:


























































































































































































































































































































































































Bus station Filaret in Bucuresti - a former train station:









Former Austrian postbus in Bucuresti:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool loco, what max speed ?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Mateusz said:


> Cool loco, what max speed ?


^^


> The new future CFR Marfa locomotive built by Softronic Craiova based on the old class 40 body. Maximum speed: 120 km/k power: 6650 kw The new CFR Calatori locomotive will look basicly the same. It will have small modifications, and it will probabily be able of speeds of 200 km/h.


 Source


BTW:


> *Softronic unveils the Phoenix locomotive purchased by Hungarian operator MMV*
> 
> 03-24-2009 09:28
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

*Top speeds*

What is the top speed on Romania main lines? What is the proposed top speed?


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

Currently trains can go up to 160km/h (in theory) on the Bucharest-Campina section...the entire portion from Campina to Brasov is being rebuilt for 160-200km/h top speeds, as is the line going east Bucharest-Constanta.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Interesting. Do you know of a map of the expected lines Brasov-Bucharest and Bucharest-Constanta? The last I heard of it, the talk was of upgrading the latter line to "up to 160 km/h" but it would be good news if they have become a bit more ambitious.


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry for the crappy quality, I just did it in MS Paint...the red lines would be the final result. 

There is also discussion of continuing the upgrades through Transylvania toward the Hungarian border, but nothing has been done yet.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Thanks. I can see that the line to Brasov is probably going to be the one that'll cost "blood, sweat and tears". It's pretty mountainous country. On the contrary, the landscape is pretty much flat like a pancake all the way down to Constanta. I'm still in the darkness, though, about where they intend to drive 200 km/h and where only 160 km/h.


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

Heh, you're not the only one in the darkness  
As far as I can tell, 200km/h is doable for Bucharest-Constanta and Bucharest-Campina (orange segment in the image below) since they are generally flat...in any case, the estimates that I know of in regard to actual travel times are: 105 minutes for Bucharest-Brasov (so average speed for the whole trip = 90km/h) and 120 minutes for Bucharest-Constanta (average speed = 112.5km/h)

It would be a wonderful improvement compared to the current 60km/h for both Bucharest-Constanta (3hrs 47 minutes :nuts: ) and Bucharest-Brasov (2hrs 48 minutes) - and that's not factoring in the delays because of works on the line, of which there are many...


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Thanks. Yeah, well... as a resident of France I might point fingers, but as a citizen of Denmark I can not. The average speed that they'll get on Bucharest-Constanta is almost identically the same as between Copenhagen and Aarhus. Anyway, it's faster than flying. :tongue2:


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

hans280 said:


> ^^Thanks. Yeah, well... as a resident of France I might point fingers, but as a citizen of Denmark I can not. The average speed that they'll get on Bucharest-Constanta is almost identically the same as between Copenhagen and Aarhus. Anyway, it's faster than flying. :tongue2:


And more convenient.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

I went through Romania last year on my way to Istanbul, and I'd like to
take advantage of the presence here of people with knowledge on the
Romanian railways to ask a few questions.

I used first the daily overnight train Budapest-Bucarest. Most of the way
was during darkness. What was the route followed exactly ? I know we
went through Arad and Brasov, and I saw the modernization works shown
in the picture above. But between Arad and Brasov it seems there are so
many routes available... I remember also that the train reversed at some
place.

Then I used the train from Bucarest to Istanbul. Why is this train using a 
route through Videle as I see there is a more direct route between Bucarest
and Giurgiu ?

The line from Bucarest to Videle and beyond is electrified, and part of the
line from Videle to Giurgiu too. And then it seems that the catenary stops
in the middle of nowhere, forcing the usage of a diesel loco just for the lack
of wire on the last few miles... Why is this line not electrified right through
the border ? After all, this is a major international transit corridor, isn't it ?

Many thanks for your answers,

Marc.


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

@MarcVD, here is a map of your route:










As you can see, after Bucharest you took the indirect route because of a line closure between Vidra&Gradistea (a bridge that was washed away by floods 4 years ago and STILL not fixed to this day!)


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The map has an error, meaning that the train from Budapest uses the route Arad-Deva-Vintu de Jos-Alba Iulia-Teius-Medias-Sighisoara-Brasov-Ploiesti-Bucharest. Line 200 between Sibiu and Brasov is also closed because of a broken bridge at Carta.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

nachalnik said:


>


The brand new sleepers at these two pictures are modern concrete sleepers with Pandrol Fastclip. This is the modern standard from Pandrol in the UK and this is the standard we also have in Sweden now. The Fastclip from Pandrol looks like a success and its coming to more and more countries


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> I read on newpaper than romanian authorities didn't made railway connection between Ford factory in Craiova and national railway network, Constanta port (cars destination for exportation).
> 
> How far is it ? Just a few kilometers ?


The main railway between Craiova and Bucharest is crossing just few meters in front of Ford factory. Another main railway, linking Craiova to Calafat (and to Bulgaria, starting by 2012, when the Danube Bridge 2 will be completed), is crossing just few meters on the left of the factory. And as you can see here, an industrial railway enters inside Ford Factory. So no need for another connection. But what Ford specifically asked was for a road connection between the plant and the road E574. The authorities will start to build that road next year.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

nenea_hartia said:


> The main railway between Craiova and Bucharest is crossing just few meters in front of Ford factory. Another main railway, linking Craiova to Calafat (and to Bulgaria, starting by 2012, when the Danube Bridge 2 will be completed), is crossing just few meters on the left of the factory. And as you can see here, an industrial railway enters inside Ford Factory. So no need for another connection. But what Ford specifically asked was for a road connection between the plant and the road E574. The authorities will start to build that road next year.


Thank you for the answer.

That what I read on TANGIER | Renault Factory | #U-C :



> *Automobile - La Roumanie, un marché automobile à fort potentiel​*
> Le 15 septembre 2010
> 
> ENTRETIEN Entretien avec Constantin Stroe, pdg de l’Association des constructeurs d’automobiles roumains (Acarom), vice-président du Conseil d’administration d’Automobile Dacia
> ...


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, the newspaper is talking about the road infrastructure. And that's right. The former liberal government has promised Ford a brand new expressway linking Craiova and Piteşti (in red on the map). From Piteşti there is motorway to Bucharest and further, to Cernavodă (in blue). And from Cernavodă the motorway is under construction till Constanţa and scheduled to be completed next year (magenta).
Unfortunately, the current economical crisis forced the present government to postpone the construction of the expressway.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

nenea_hartia said:


> Oh, *the newspaper is talking about the road infrastructure*. And that's right. The former liberal government has promised Ford a brand new expressway linking Craiova and Piteşti (in red on the map). From Piteşti there is motorway to Bucharest and further, to Cernavodă (in blue). And from Cernavodă the motorway is under construction till Constanţa and scheduled to be completed next year (magenta).
> Unfortunately, the current economical crisis forced the present government to postpone the construction of the expressway.


Newspaper is talking about transport infrastructure necessary for cars products.



> "l’infrastructure nécessaire pour le transport des voitures fabriquées"


So I thought that it was a railway. Not a expressway or an highway. Craiova-Constanta is 400 km far. 1 train will replace at least 30 trucks.


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Newspaper is talking about transport infrastructure necessary for cars products.
> So I thought that it was a railway. Not a expressway or an highway. Craiova-Constanta is 400 km far. 1 train will replace at least 30 trucks.


I understand. But there is a main railway from Craiova to Constanţa, although the Bucharest-Constanţa section is currently under rehabilitation and upgrading.
But Ford is complaining about that expressway, which indeed was a promise of the former government.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

What about the Dacia factory in Pitesti. How cars are transported to :
- Constanta for exportation in Africa, MENA, and others ?
- and to Western Europe ?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> What about the Dacia factory in Pitesti. How cars are transported to :
> - Constanta for exportation in Africa, MENA, and others ?
> - *and to Western Europe* ?


I guess that they use mainly trucks because I saw many trailers full of new Dacias on DN7 in Romania and on Hungarian motorways, but they also use rail transport (and I know this because few months ago a train full of new Dacias had an accident in Austria).


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> What about the Dacia factory in Pitesti. How cars are transported to :
> - Constanta for exportation in Africa, MENA, and others ?
> - and to Western Europe ?


I had the chance to see a freight train near Cernavoda (close to Constanta) a couple of weeks ago which was full of Dacia SUVs. I think the train had about 50 cars (I mean train cars and not cars proper). It was heading to Constanta. Unfortunatelly, I couldn't take pictures though I badly wanted. 

To Western Europe I think a lot of cars are transported by trucks. Actually, I only assume that since I do not have inside information and I never saw trains with Dacia cars heading to western Europe. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *More than 7 billion euros to be invested in Romania's railways in next five years*
> Wednesday, 22 September 2010 09:57
> 
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania is present these days at Inno Trans Rail Exhibition, among others, with the following companies:

Astra Vagoane:



















And Remarul:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Le Clerk said:


> I had the chance to see a freight train near Cernavoda (close to Constanta) a couple of weeks ago which was full of Dacia SUVs. I think the train had about 50 cars (I mean train cars and not cars proper). It was heading to Constanta. Unfortunatelly, I couldn't take pictures though I badly wanted.
> 
> *To Western Europe I think a lot of cars are transported by trucks*. Actually, I only assume that since I do not have inside information and I never saw trains with Dacia cars heading to western Europe. :cheers:


For Western Europe Dacia are now transported by trucks, beacause Morocco also export Logan to France and Germany (Somaca factory in Casablanca). But Pitesti is the only one Dacia factory who produce Duster. And Duster is a fantastic commercial success also in Western Europe. So I suppose, that with the increase of exportation for WE, a railway service will be made. 

And for producing more Duster in Pitesti, more and more Sandero and Logan are no produce in Morocco. 

Railway in Constanta port : 








> Marfar GFR tras de o locomotiva ND2 cu o garnitura de Dacii(Logan-2008 Facelift;Sandero;PickUp;VAN) apartinandu-le Uzinei Dacia-Pitesti.Filmarea este facuta pe data de 14.09.2009-*gara Constanta*


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> Romania is present these days at Inno Trans Rail Exhibition, among others, with the following companies:
> 
> Astra Vagoane:


These coach coming from "Fervet" and "Ferrosud"project since 1968. Have no relationship with Astra factory but the second one use the same project to built coach simlar to GC,EuroFima..

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrozza_Gran_Comfort

..and Corail 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiture_Corail

built by AFB in 1975.

Cheers!


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> More than 7 billion euros to be invested in Romania's railways in next five years


Okay, now we're getting somewhere!
On that line to Curtici - I'm assuming there's also a Hungarian counterpart of this project on their side of the border?


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Koen Acacia said:


> Okay, now we're getting somewhere!
> On that line to Curtici - I'm assuming there's also a Hungarian counterpart of this project on their side of the border?


The Hungarian railway between Romanian border and Budapest has been already rehabilitated using EU funds. Our delay is justified by the fact that our accession to the EU was made three years after Hungary's accession.
But we have another difficulty (money+time): the Romanian main railway on Corridor IV is two time longer than the Hungarian one. The total length on the Romanian side is about 800 km.
On the map bellow:

*------* Currently under rehabilitation
*------* Rehabilitated
*------* To be tendered this year
*------* To be tendered next year


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

7 billions $ is a lot of money.

How many kilometers will be refurbished, with which specifications (Doubled, electrificated, mainly passengers or freight, speed...) ? Is there a HST project, or a 200-220 km/h speed train ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Corridor 22 : Athènes - Bucarest - Sofia - Vienna - Budapest - Prague - Nuremberg/Dresde*


http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/ten-t_projects/map_library/maps_per_mode.htm


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for the map. 



Gadiri said:


> 7 billions $ is a lot of money.
> 
> How many kilometers will be refurbished, with which specifications (Doubled, electrificated, mainly passengers or freight, speed...) ? Is there a HST project, or a 200-220 km/h speed train ?


According to the official quoted by Le Clerk:


> [...] the investments envisaged will be in 400 km of rebuilt railways on Corridor IV, between Curtici and Constanta. Romania's underground passenger transport system will grow by 15-20 km of new rails and investment could also be conducted into the signaling system and rolling stock.


But no, not HST project here, not even 200-220 km/h. The railway is already double & electrified. The purpose of the current rehabilitation is to increase the speed from 120 km/h today to 160 km/h (although the tracks will allow 200 km/h on some sections) and of course, to increase the safety. The railway is designed for both passengers & freight transport.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

nenea_hartia said:


> The Hungarian railway between Romanian border and Budapest has been already rehabilitated using EU funds. Our delay is justified by the fact that our accession to the EU was made three years after Hungary's accession.


Yes, of course. Could have thought of that myself.


> But we have another difficulty (money+time): the Romanian main railway on Corridor IV is two time longer than the Hungarian one. The total length on the Romanian side is about 800 km.


And eventually quite a bit more than 800 km...
Yup, Romania is bigger, so it will cost more than Hungary. But that's also why it's more crucial and can have more benefits.


----------



## peter_gabriel (May 5, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> Romania is present these days at Inno Trans Rail Exhibition, among others, with the following companies:
> 
> Astra Vagoane:
> 
> ...


vezi ca ai gresit prima poza,ceea cu vagonul verde.....pe care scrie intercity.Vagonul nu e produs de astra arad,cred ca vagonul in cauza pe care il cauti e cel facut de astra arad pentru ArenaWays........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ye9vrdLpLY


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

peter_gabriel said:


> vezi ca ai gresit prima poza,ceea cu vagonul verde.....pe care scrie intercity.Vagonul nu e produs de astra arad,cred ca vagonul in cauza pe care il cauti e cel facut de astra arad pentru ArenaWays......


This is an English-based thread. And yes, Cori noticed Le Clerk's mistake.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian railways company to revamp Vintu de Jos-Simeria railway section with EUR 317 mln*
> NOVEMBER 8, 2011 AT 3:53 PM
> 
> Romanian state-owned railways company CFR SA has awarded the contract for construction works and installations on Vintu de Jos – Simeria section in Romania to an association made of companies Swietelsky – Strabag – Alstom – Arcada – Euro Construct – Transferoviar Group. The value of the contract amounts to EUR 317 million, without VAT, and the funding sources are the European Commission, with 85 percent, and the Romanian Government with 15 percent. The construction works have to be finalized in 30 months.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *CFR Awards EUR250M Border-Arad Line Upgrade Contract*
> 10.11.2011
> 
> Romanian railway administrator CFR SA has awarded a contract worth almost EUR250 million, for the upgrade of a 41.2 km rail line from the Hungarian border to the city of Arad, to the consortium Astaldi – Swietelsky – Alstom – Euro Construct – Dafora.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romanian Transport Ministry has contracted technicians from the Belgium Transport Ministry for the redesign and modernization of Bucharest's main train station on the model of Brussels' main station. Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian Ministry of Transport signs contracts of over EUR 200 Million*
> 09/12/2011
> 
> Romanian Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure has signed contracts worth EUR 216 Million for the *modernisation of the railway section Vinţu de Jos-Coşlariu, 5 tunnels and 5 stations. Thus, for the railway section Vinţu de Jos-Coşlariu, the contract is worth EUR 176.18 Million, the rehabilitation period being 2011-2014. The five tunnels to be rehabilitated are located in the area of activity of Braşov and Timişoara regional subsidiaries of CFR SA and the contract is estimated at EUR 4.9 Million. This project will be executed by the consortium Swietelsky-Sopmet-Dafora.*
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

mishu88 said:


> *Winter Trains in Harsh Conditions @ București Nord Rail Station [January, 2012]*


The railway section has been recently open as upgraded for "high-speed": 160 km/h in the mountains.


----------



## Wyllis (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhere in Ploiești..


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *EC to approve EUR 900 mln Romanian railway upgrade program*
> 
> 
> Alexandru Nazare, minister of Transportation, said, today, the European Commission (EC) has approved two major railway infrastructure projects worth EUR 900 million The announcement comes after the Romanian minister met with commissioner on regional policy Johannes Hahn.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romanian Industrialist Will Deliver Railroad Cars To Brazil In EUR100M Contract*
> today, 00:00 By Tiron Mirabela
> 
> Valer Blidar, one of the leading Romanian industrialists, who controls railway car producer Astra Vagoane Calatori and founder of Banca Comerciala Feroviara, has won a EUR100 million contract at an auction organized in Brazil by Vale, one of the world’s largest companies, to deliver almost 100 railway cars.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> *CFR Awards EUR250M Border-Arad Line Upgrade Contract*
> yesterday
> 
> Romanian railway administrator CFR SA has awarded a contract worth almost EUR250 million, for the upgrade of a 41.2 km rail line from the Hungarian border to the city of Arad, to the consortium Astaldi – Swietelsky – Alstom – Euro Construct – Dafora.Source




^^

Works on Curtici-Arad electrified 160 km/h double-line line has started.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Something special - Arad Train Station modernisation project:



bogdymol said:


> 2 poze luate din acest articol referitor la modernizarea CF Arad-Curtici (pozele sunt cu statia Arad dupa modernizare):




:drool:


It's currently U/C, part of this:



> *CFR Awards EUR250M Border-Arad Line Upgrade Contract*
> 10.11.2011
> 
> Romanian railway administrator CFR SA has awarded a contract worth almost EUR250 million, for the upgrade of a 41.2 km rail line from the Hungarian border to the city of Arad, to the consortium Astaldi – Swietelsky – Alstom – Euro Construct – Dafora.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Romania gets green light from EC for EUR 940 mln railway track modernization*
> 
> March 19, 2012 2:08 pm
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Good for Romania :applause:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Indeed. Good to see that EE countries are investing big money in railways :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Alstom signs EUR 69 mln electrical systems contract with Romania’s railways company CFR*
> April 5, 2012 10:09 am
> 
> French group Alstom recently signed a EUR 69 million contract for supplying electrical and signaling systems for Romania’s railways company CFR SA, on the track connecting the Western border to Curtici and Arad. Alstom Transport Romania will be part of a consortium which will modernize the track, together with companies Swietelsky Bau Gesell Sachaft, Astaldi, Euro Construct Trading and Dafora. The total value of the contracts with these suppliers is of EUR 248 million excluding VAT. CFR announced the contract with the consortium earlier in February this year.
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Gara de Nord to be connected to other train stations in Bucharest by a tunnel*
> 18:33 | 11/04/2012
> 
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romanian railways company GFR competes with Russian Railways for control in the Greek railways company:




> *Exclusive - European railway companies eye Greek network sale*
> 
> (Reuters) - Three European railway companies are interested in buying all or part of Greece's railway business, as the debt-laden country sells assets to satisfy its lenders, people familiar with the discussions told Reuters.
> 
> ...


 REUTERS


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *CFR signed contracts worth EUR 183.5 M, from EU funds*
> BUSINESS | NINEOCLOCK |	APRIL 26TH, 2012 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> CFR signed Thursday nine railroad modernisation contracts, worth approximately EUR 183.5 M in total, from European non-reimbursable funds. The total value of contracts signed by CFR within the Sectoral Operational Programme – Transport 2007-2013 amounts to approximately EUR 930 M, the Transport Ministry announces in a press release. The biggest contract, worth EUR 172 M (VAT exclusive) refers to the construction and equipping of the 36.6 km segment between the Micasasa and Coslariu stations, part of the Brasov – Simeria railroad situated along Pan-European Corridor IV.


 Source


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, Romania is at present the country in Southeast Europe working most vigorously to upgrade its network. however, the tunnel thing in Bucharest frightens me. Granted, it would be an improvement. But judging from other cities where similar projects are done/planned/u.c. (Berlin, Istanbul, Stuttgart, Leipzig), these kind of projects swallow up billions, take over a decade to construct, and end up gobbling up funds which could be used to make faster and more widespread progress elsewhere. And what sense is there in a direct link from Gara de Nord to the south if the direct route to Giurgiu remains out of service as it has for many years now?


----------



## Baiazid (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ The line Bucharest - Giurgiu is out of service due to a long debate regarding which is more efficient: complete de new, more expensive bridge over Arges (has to do with the Bucharest - Danube canal), bridge which is under construction since 1988 or put back in service the old bridge damaged by flood in 2005. That is also expensive, considering the old bridge is over 100 years old and the damage to it was extensive.

But one way or the other, the railway Bucharest - Giurgiu is part of the IXth railway corridor, so it has to be put back in service eventually. Definitely before the completion of the tunel in Bucharest.

Therefore, since Bucuresti Nord will/should be a tranzit station on the IXth corridor, the tunel makes a lot of sense. Plus, by upgrading and reviving the other stations in Bucharest, mainly Bucuresti Progresu (south) and Bucuresti Obor (east), the railway traffic can get spread and the use of railway can increase without clogging Bucuresti Nord station, as it was in the "good old days".

None the less, for a city like Bucharest, the Bucharest North station has too few tracks with platforms: only 14. An there is no room to widen the station sideways. So the only room left is underground, next to the subway lines.

So, for Bucharest, this investment is very important in order to get the people back to the trains and out of their private cars, with all the benefits that come out of this.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

> CFR SA launches tender for the acquisition of signalling systems worth over EUR 100 Million
> 
> CFR SA has launched the tender for the execution of *signalling equipments ERTMS, GSM-R, interlocking and Simeria Operating Control Centre, works included in the projects for the rehabilitation of Simeria-Braşov line, sections Coşlariu-Simeria and Coşlariu-Sighişoara.*
> The contract is estimated at RON 530.4 Million (EUR 120.3 Million), the finalization deadline being set 64 months (of which 24 month of guarantee) after the contract assignment. The project is financed through a non-reimbursable contribution from the European Commission (85%) and from the state budget (15%).
> ...


Source


----------



## jarekkk (Nov 17, 2009)

I have question about DMU VT 624. That trains are still in use in Romania? 









In Poland (West Pomeranian) SA110 (VT624) from DB Regio go retired and i'm looking information about VT624 in Europe. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I don't know the exact train model, but trains similar looking with this one are still in use at both CFR (state rail company) & RegioTrans (private rail company).


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The VT 624 are only used in Romania by Transferoviar and are still in service, they have bought them together with a couple DB VT 614 DMU's. They also have a couple of Dutch DMUs/motorcars. 












The RegioTrans operates former French DMUs.


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

jarekkk said:


> I have question about DMU VT 624. That trains are still in use in Romania?
> 
> In Poland (West Pomeranian) SA110 (VT624) from DB Regio go retired and i'm looking information about VT624 in Europe. Sorry for my bad english.


Huedin, 15.09.2011


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Railway modernization works completed in between Predeal and Bucharest (line + stations + platforms):





V. T. said:


> Poze noi de pe M300 (21 mai 2012). Lucrarile sint incheiate in cea mai mare parte insa daca ne uitam suficient de atent putem observa ca mai e de lucru la semnalizare.
> 
> Predeal, limita intre vechi si nou:
> 
> ...


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Good to see that Romania is investing in both motorways and railways :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Belgium to support upgrading Bucharest North Station under public-private partnership*
> Tuesday, July 3, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


 http://actmedia.eu/economic/infrast...tation-under-public-private-partnership/40829


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Works have started at *Sighișoara - Ațel* section of Pan-European Corridor IV. Contractor is the joint-venture FCC/Alpine/Azvi; the old electrified double-track railway will be upgraded and in some places relocated on a totally new alignment to provide speeds of 160km/h. That's the case between Sighișoara and Daneș, where two tunnels and a 1km long viaduct will be built.

- exit from Sighișoara towards Târgu Mureș: here is the end of first tunnel (around 300m) and starting point for the viaduct over national road DN13:


















- into the distance can be seen the work site for the second tunnel (around 800m); the viaduct will be built between that point and the location from where I took the photos:


















- exit from first tunnel will be in the small hill on the left side of the crane:


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

- works at the entrance of second tunnel:










































- works near Daneș, at the exit of second tunnel:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Thank you for the pictures nenea_hartia :cheers: I'm glad to see that the railway infrastructure of our country is improving.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

*Bucharest circular railway*

Hello,
According to http://www.railwayinsider.eu/wp/archives/39259 CFR will operate on the upgraded railway ring around Bucharest.
Is there any map available of this ring?
And which trains will be diverted over this ring?
Multumesc, Theijs


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

nenea_hartia,please,show me on the map,where the new track will lead


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Snowlenin said:


> nenea_hartia,please,show me on the map,where the new track will lead


Unfortunately I couldn't find any map. However, I've made a .kmz file instead. Please, save it to your machine and use Google Earth to open it. I hope it is comprehensive.

@*Theijs:* I have posted your question here, inside the Romanian forums. I hope someone will answer.


----------



## frunzaverde (Nov 10, 2010)

Theijs said:


> Hello,
> According to http://www.railwayinsider.eu/wp/archives/39259 CFR will operate on the upgraded railway ring around Bucharest.
> Is there any map available of this ring?
> And which trains will be diverted over this ring?
> Multumesc, Theijs


Here's a map I've made of the Bucharest Railroad Complex. It's simplified, but it covers all the active (and presumably active) tracks in Bucharest, including the ring.










Red line + Red dashed line - Double track, Electrified, 25 kV, 50 Hz. 
Red line - Electrified track, 25 kV, 50 Hz.

Blue line + Blue dashed line - Double track, Non-electrified
Blue line - Non-electrified track.

Green Line (dashed) - Industrial track, unclear if still in use.

I don't live in Romania nowadays, but I'm 99.9% sure the map is fully accurate.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for your quick response frunzaverde!
Let's see how the infrastructure will develop over time...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Dusters onboard of a freight train probably on way to Constanta:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Dusters? 

Please explain.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^

http://www.dacia.co.uk/vehicles/duster/explore/

+


Ford B-MAX on rail:


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

nothing new about romanian railways?


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

nothing new about romanian railways?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Phoenix no.3 for DB Schenker Rail Romania


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *CFR Awards RON500M Railway Upgrade Contract*
> yesterday, 17:22 By Ecaterina Craciun
> 
> Romania’s state-owned railway company CFR has awarded a contract worth 498.2 million lei (EUR113.6 million), net of VAT, for upgrades on rail sections Coslariu (Alba county) - Simeria (Hunedoara county) and Coslariu - Sighisoara (Mures county).


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/automotive/cfr-awards-ron500m-railway-upgrade-contract-10535831


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *EU Approves EUR751M Financing For Romanian Railway Upgrade*
> yesterday, 18:13
> 
> The European Commission on Thursday approved financing of EUR751 million to Romania for the upgrade of a railway section that will cost EUR884 million.


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/...nancing-for-romanian-railway-upgrade-10536109


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *EUR 751 million investment in Western Romania railroad lines*
> 
> The European Commission has approved a EUR 751 million investment project, financed by the cohesion fund, for works on the Sighisoara-Coslariu railroad line, which is part of the Brasov-Simeria route. The purpose of this project is to improve the transport of passengers and freight in western and central Romania. The main beneficiaries will be the Mures, Sibiu and Alba counties, whose increased accessibility will make them more attractive to investors.


http://fic.ro/newsletter-net/index.php?section=newsfront&luna=february&an=2013&numar=1.php#link3.1


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> http://fic.ro/newsletter-net/index.php?section=newsfront&luna=february&an=2013&numar=1.php#link3.1


It's nice that the EU invests into the infrastucture - but nobody seems to care about the output of this investments for the passengers.

The line Bucuresti - Constanta was upgraded with lots of EU money. Top speed 160 km/h.


Due to copper theft the signalization is disabled already since months on many parts of the line, which caused massive train delays (due to speed restrictions).
Passengers went away and now CFR cancelled the IC-trains between Bucuresti and Constanta due to poor ridership, see http://www.romanialibera.ro/actuali...-bucuresti-constanta-vezi-de-cand-292040.html
(a German report: http://www.adz.ro/lokales/artikel-l...y-zwischen-bukarest-und-konstanza-gestrichen/, sorry I didn't find an English one)

Nobody seems to take care about the infrastructure once the line has been renovated, and there seems to be no money to replace the missing copper parts.
And also before the problems with speed limits appeared, there were only a few IC-services per day - that's nothing compared to the investment. Such a line would need hourly service or at least a service every 2 hrs.... but what's the sense of the investments, if train service continue to be so unattractive, that passengers still prefer stupid (micro)buses?!

Nobody in Brussels seems to take care about the output of such infrastructure investmenst from the passeneger's point of view...
Under such circumstances any further investment into the Romanian rail infrastructure is - unfortunately - for nothing...

Sorry for the hard words - usually I like to see when railways lines in Easzern Europa are upgraded with EU money - but not under such circumstances...


Nachalnik


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

It's very difficult to guard the infrastructure on its entire lenght. The article says the ministry of transportation will place gendarmes on the route to prevent theft, so let's see if that will help. This is not a new problem in Romania, we have some parts of population who lives off theft and destruction of public property, and thus placing the lives of other people at risk. hno:

However, that should not prevent investment in infrastructure. The same was hapenning on Bucharest-Constanta motorway, where the protection fence was being regularly stolen. The ministry hired private security who now patrols the entire motorway. Thefts were reduced significantly since then.


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

Why not install fiberoptics? It does not have the same value as copper conductors on the market. After the first theft or two the thieves (we all know who they are) will surely stop all the mess.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

bozata90 said:


> Why not install fiberoptics? It does not have the same value as copper conductors on the market. After the first theft or two the thieves (we all know who they are) will surely stop all the mess.


The Romanian government investes exactly 0 (zero) of its money into rail-related activities, except some co-financing to EU modernization schemes. There is more or less no work on maintenance. If a 800.000.000 EUR EU co-financed railway has EUR 2.000.000 worth of damage, the damage is there to stay for months or years, regardless.

So far, Romania has failed to improve travel conditions on any segment of railways of any serious length. It is probably the only country in Europe where by and large all major lines operate at slower speeds than 25 years ago.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Robi_damian said:


> So far, Romania has failed to improve travel conditions on any segment of railways of any serious length. It is probably the only country in Europe where by and large all major lines operate at slower speeds than 25 years ago.


Unfortunately Romania is in good company with other CEE countries.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Theijs said:


> Unfortunately Romania is in good company with other CEE countries.


What does CEE stand for? 

Some countries in the Eastern Europe, most notably Poland, have improved their railways considerably.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> What does CEE stand for?


Central and East Europe, but actually I mean SEE, South-Eastern Europe.

Theijs


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> What does CEE stand for?
> 
> Some countries in the Eastern Europe, most notably Poland, have improved their railways considerably.


+1 As did Hungary, the Czech Republic, Slovakia or Ukraine. The worse performers are probably Romania and Serbia.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Robi_damian said:


> The worse performers are probably Romania and Serbia.


Do not forget Bosnia, Macedonia, and Bulgaria, all of which have failed to invest from their own budget or keep maintenance of the existing infrastructure or stock. 
Romania looks much better than any of those countries. Trains are as a rule either fairly new or in good shape, stations are in good shape, and services are acceptable. At least it has made good use of EU investments. But to see that all that money just goes to waste because some repairs or a security watch seem too expensive is of course horrible. On another forum people were speculating that CFR board members actually have private profit from bus companies, letting them wish for advantages for buses over the train. How long would a trip Bucharest-Constanta be if the signal technology was upgraded?


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> On another forum people were speculating that CFR board members actually have private profit from bus companies, letting them wish for advantages for buses over the train.


Source for that:
http://stirileprotv.ro/special/inte...d-eur-cum-a-fost-anulat-intercity-buc-ct.html
(in Romanian, but google-translatable)




> How long would a trip Bucharest-Constanta be if the signal technology was upgraded?


According to the timetable it should have taken 2,5hrs before the copper thefts. But that's still with just 140 km/h and some other speed limits.
With 160 km/h on the whole line, the 225 km-trip should not take more than 2 hrs.

Compared with Bulgaria, Serbia or Bosnia the railway in Romania is much better, especially the rolling stock.
But to be better than the railways of those countries - well, that's not really a challenge. 
The problem in many Eastern countries is often the mindset of politicians, but also of many ordinary people: Railway is seen as old-fashioned communist way of transportation for poor people, any normal person doesn't use trains but has to own a big car. Some Eastern European countries seem to want to make the same mistakes in transportation politics, which were done in Western countries in the 60ies and 70ies....

But: 
"A developed country is not a place where the poor have cars. It's where the rich use public transportation."
((C) Petro Gustavo, mayor of Bogota, Colombia)


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> It's very difficult to guard the infrastructure on its entire lenght. The article says the ministry of transportation will place gendarmes on the route to prevent theft, so let's see if that will help. This is not a new problem in Romania, we have some parts of population who lives off theft and destruction of public property, and thus placing the lives of other people at risk. hno:
> 
> However, that should not prevent investment in infrastructure. The same was hapenning on Bucharest-Constanta motorway, where the protection fence was being regularly stolen. The ministry hired private security who now patrols the entire motorway. Thefts were reduced significantly since then.


Isn't the railway line and the new motorway running next to each other most of the time so they could be patrolled at the same time? At least that is what I remember from last summer.

As I see it: If the stolen copper isn't replaced within months, the thefts as such are not even the biggest problem. What a shame.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

nachalnik said:


> Source for that:
> http://stirileprotv.ro/special/inte...d-eur-cum-a-fost-anulat-intercity-buc-ct.html
> (in Romanian, but google-translatable)
> 
> ...


Well, trains in Romania are much nicer than in Bulgaria or Serbia or Macedonia, that is true. Practically all inter-regional and inter-city trains have air-conditioning, most have plugs for laptops, even some rural lines now have air-conditioned trains.

Stations are on par with the ones in the region, save for a few exceptions. Some rural ones are falling apart and th

However, the lines are often worse. The average speed on the main lines is, in fact, smaller than in Bulgaria. So while you have a hideous car o

As for the mindset, it is both true and stupid. As your run-of-the-mill office worker, whenever I am sent on delegations, I opt for the train as the car represents wasted time. I cannot afford to lose 8 hours return on driving, when I can work the same ammount of time on my laptop and reach my workplace targets faster (thus not pushing the workload that I cannot do while traveling all over the rest of my week). Still, if those 8 hours of driving become 14 hours return on a train, things become very different as working on the train still doesn't make up for the lost office time.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Alcatel Lucent, Alstom and Pas 97 land EUR 1.1 B railroad contract*
> 
> The Ministry of Transportation signed on Friday with CFR SA a financing contract worth RON 4.98 billion (EUR 1.1 billion) for the rehabilitation of the Sighisoara-Coslariu (Alba) railway line, with a length of 89.5 kilometers. The contract is co-financed by the European Union with EUR 740 million. CFR has selected in the beginning of the year the consortium Alstom Transport - Alcatel Lucent Romania - PAS 97 for modernization works on the railway sections Coslariu (Alba) - Simeria (Hunedoara) and Coslariu - Sighisoara (Mures), with a bid of RON 498.2 million, VAT not included. (Romanian Source)


http://www.fic.ro/newsletter-net/in...nt&luna=february&an=2013&numar=11.php#link3.0


----------



## Spartacuss (Oct 1, 2005)

I ask you about the height of the catenary?


----------



## Spartacuss (Oct 1, 2005)

my question is about Double Stacking Train, is it possible to make this standard in future?


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Spartacuss said:


> intreb deoarece vreau sa stiu daca in viitor se poate adopta si la noi Double Stacking Train


This is the international section of SSC, so use English please. 

=========

Few pics of undergoing works on Pan-European Rail Corridor IV near Sighișoara. For few kilometers, the entire railway will be moved on a new alignment, because the old one has too many curves and cannot handle speeds of 160km/h. Two new tunnels and a bridge over river Târnava Mare will be built:


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

- works on the other side of the hill, at the tunnel's exit:


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

- heavy machinery at the second tunnel, near the hill of Daneș:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

From Railway Insider, 21st February 2013


*Grup Feroviar Român shortlisted in the sale of BDZ Cargo*


Grup Feroviar Român announced having been shortlisting for the sale of BDZ Cargo and entering the next stage of procedures.

GFR has received the official notification from the Bulgarian Privatisation Agency which confirmed that the company had met qualification requirements and was admitted to continue participating in the privatisation process on the short list.

“Having been admitted to continue in the privatisation process of BZD Cargo is a proof that GFR is an important player in the region and throughout Europe”, the Group’s President Gruia Stoica said.

He also underlined the importance of developing a regional operator capable to unify the railway freight transport activities in Bulgaria, Serbia and Romania.


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

works on Arad-Curtici sector, Glogovat-Cicir 13/03/2013



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

photo: DistrictEA

source:*http://www.forumtrenuri.com/t2235p120-lucrari-de-reabilitare-pe-m200-curtici-coslariu*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice touchdown by Astra Arad in Iraq, after the EUR 100 million Brasil contract for rail cars:



> *Astra Vagoane to build trains and railways in Iraq*
> BUSINESS | NINEOCLOCK |	MARCH 17TH, 2013 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> An Iraqi delegation made up of several senior ministerial officials signed a Memorandum in Baghdad on Tuesday, with officials at Romanian Astra train manufacturer, Mediafax, which reproduced an Al-Shorfa quote of Salam al-Quraishi, a government economic adviser. The joint venture specializing in passenger train manufacturing will be based in al-Samawa, southern Iraq.
> ...


http://www.nineoclock.ro/astra-vagoane-to-build-trains-and-railways-in-iraq/


Well done Astra! :cheers:


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> Nice touchdown by Astra Arad in Iraq


Is Irak really stable enough again now to envision building railways and 
running trains ? If not, this might just be a lot of money wasted, and
large risks for the contracting company...


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Ghioroc-Cicir 19/03/13 (Curtici km655+185 - km 614 section)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

photos by DistrictEA
source: 


Arad station, on the left the construction of the new rail terminal

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/89699830.jpg/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

photo: Sergiu rmn
source: 

a guest in Arad station

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/hungg.jpg/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



photo: DistrictEa
source: http://www.forumtrenuri.com/


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Say wha...at?



> *Linia de cale ferată de mare viteză Budapesta-Constanţa, din nou în actualitate*
> 
> Linia de mare viteză Budapesta-Bucureşti-Constranţa, despre care se discută încă din 2007, este din nou printre priorităţile CFR. Compania şi-a bugetat anul acesta pentru această linie 10 milioane de lei pentru studii de prefezabilitate.
> 
> http://www.economica.net/linia-de-m...tualitate-investitia-este-bugetata_48180.html


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

*Commission approves major EUR 34 million co-investment to improve railway connections in South Romania*



> The European Commission has approved an investment of € 34 million from the Cohesion Fund for the upgrading of two Danube bridges railway bridges, Borcea and Cernavoda in order to complete the rehabilitation of the railway line Bucharest-Constanta in the Romanian South development region.


http://ec.europa.eu/commission_2010-2014/hahn/projects/index_en.cfm?setid=610#610#page-1


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

We are going to build Sofia-Vidin railway for 200km/h by 2017 as said local newspaper. It will cost 2.5 bln euro. From Calafat when are you planning to start construction? I've heard about over 3 bln euro price.


----------



## pro train (Nov 2, 2012)

svt11 said:


> We are going to build Sofia-Vidin railway for 200km/h by 2017 as said local newspaper. It will cost 2.5 bln euro. From Calafat when are you planning to start construction? I've heard about over 3 bln euro price.


Strange decision for this speeds... Isn't it the line from Vidin part of the new freight corridor VII ? The Calafat-Craiova line will be built between 2014-2020 but I cannot say exactly in wich period... From Craiova to Timisoara is the same situation...


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Few pictures taken today from* Arad railway station* (currently under modernisation thanks to Arad-Curtici railway project).

There will be a pedestrian overpass over the lines:



















In this picture you can clearly see that right now lanes 1, 2 and 3 are used, while the rest are closed for the works:
































































Here comes a romanian freight train...










... or is it austrian?




























That's all for now.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello! I have two questions:
1. Which is the 44km section that you put into service on 20-21st June?
2. Why trains between Giurgiu and Bucuresti go through Videle?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> 2. Why trains between Giurgiu and Bucuresti go through Videle?


As far as I know, there is a bridge out of service on the direct line. It was
already so when I travelled to Turkey 5 years ago, is still so now, and I know
no plans for getting this bridge back in shape. Do some local people know 
better ?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> As far as I know, there is a bridge out of service on the direct line. It was
> already so when I travelled to Turkey 5 years ago, is still so now, and I know
> no plans for getting this bridge back in shape. Do some local people know
> better ?


Our government has a 0 maintenance investment policy on railways, albeit not officially. So when a bridge on what is not a crucial link is out, they cannot be bothered to repair it. Hence why the Gradiste bridge is now out for 8 years, and does not look likely to be repaired soon.


----------



## danail (Jul 15, 2013)

*Calafat - Craiova*

Hello to all!

As you know there is a bridge between Romanian city Calafat and Bulgarian city Vidin over Danube river - it was opened 1 month ago. There is a railway over the bridge but the infrastructure, except the new build railway, is horrible - both in Bulgaria and Romania. Also, the trains from Calafat to Craiova were very old - maybe they will be changed soon?
Here are some photos from my trip Craiova - Calafat - more than 3 hours for less than 100 km:










*Do someone know is there any plans for overall construction for the railway between Calafat and Craiova?* 
This is important, because with the new bridge over Danube there would be an international trains. I see many people working on the stations, but not outside them.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

There's something quite romantic I think about that line. It reminds me of the images of railways you see from the USA, in the mid-West region. 

But I can imagine if you're a regular traveller on the line wishing to get from A to B as quickly as possible it's annoying.


----------



## danail (Jul 15, 2013)

TedStriker said:


> ^^
> 
> There's something quite romantic I think about that line. It reminds me of the images of railways you see from the USA, in the mid-West region.
> 
> But I can imagine if you're a regular traveller on the line wishing to get from A to B as quickly as possible it's annoying.


yes, it was a great experience  Also, as you can see from the photos - I was the only traveller in the wagon


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

danail said:


> yes, it was a great experience  Also, as you can see from the photos - I was the only traveller in the wagon


I really could do with a nice little solitary train ride like that right now.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

There are draft plans to build the Sofia-Vidin line completely new, but not enough money allotted to it. The new Bulgarian government has just taken the first 70 km beyond Vidin into the investment plan for the next period (2014-2020), but that is nowhere near enough to get to Sofia & ok rail conditions.
Romania has little interest in the Danube II Bridge, as it does not serve its strategic interests. It might upgrade the Craiova-Calafat line at some point, but will hardly build the foreseen Calafat-Turnu Severin direct line, which would be necessary to turn this into the fast link from Sofia to Budapest as planned.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

There are plans to upgrade the Calafat-Craiova section in the 2014-2020 budget period. For now, it's the only sure thing to be upgraded on the southern section of Corridor IV, the rest of the money will be used for the remaining lines on the northern branch.

As for the trains, they are the worst carriages you will find in the country. There are very many of them, left over from the communist period, and they are used on secondary lines for Regional trains, in poorer areas. Hopefully, we will have better carriages to offer for an international route, although trains bound for Bulgaria, for some reason, get some of the worst that both countries have to offer. Just look at the Bucharest-Sofia train uke:


----------



## danail (Jul 15, 2013)

The same thing is in Bulgaria - trains from Sofia to Vidin are horrible, the worst ever and they get the distance for 5 hours.

At the same time, in some Bulgarian medias it was announced that the railway over Danube Bridge II would be part of the biggest intercontinental railway worldwide - from London to Beijing -> 
http://www.sundayszaman.com/sunday/newsDetail_getNewsById.action?newsId=277360

It will be ready in next 10 years if we trust on this information... I think this is just a dream


----------



## ILoveEU (Jul 13, 2013)

Train in Zlatna


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there something new around Craiova - Calafat project? Would it be built in 2014-2020?

I've heard that freight operators refrain from using the bridge because of the curves(both horizontal and vertical) of Medkovets-Vidin section. Because of this, the section might be given priority. However, in train timetable for 2014 there are freight trains to Golenti and Vidin freight station.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

bogdymol said:


> Few pictures taken today from* Arad railway station* (currently under modernisation thanks to Arad-Curtici railway project).


Let me add some pictures I took of the railway modernisation on the track between Arad and the border Curtici Gr. The halta Sofronea:





















From Curtici Gr. to Curtici railwaystation:


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, did you heard about Moldovița Narrow Gauge Railway Christman Schedule?















For 7 Euro/person a ~25 km steam-trip?! :banana:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

What are your plans for the next EU financial period 2014-2020?


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Are there available cab views from Romania railways. I've searched You Tube and found (watched) only sections Bucharest - Constanca, Bucharest- Ploiesti - Brasov/ Buzau, Bacau - Suceva, Iasi - Pascani and Vama-Iva Mica. I've watched also highly cut Sibiu - Deva. Unfortunately almost all of those films were SD thus do not show much. Searching through You Tube isn't precise and in many cases I've found interesting films through accident but regarding Romania I didn't had many luck or simply such movies doesn't exist.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ The only cab view on a railway that I ever did is between Arad and Timisoara Nord railway stations. Be careful with the volume in the first minute of the video (youtube audio-swap chose that music for me).


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

bogdymol said:


> ^^ The only cab view on a railway that I ever did is between Arad and Timisoara Nord railway stations.


Thanks although I remember that I've watched it already moe or less in the same time when I've watched some of Your road videos :cheers:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Richard_P said:


> Are there available cab views from Romania railways.


 yes, in a Romanian railway forum. I saw Iasi - Ungheni Prut.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Now in Romania apart from CFR Calatori passenger trains are operated also by some private companies. I've searched but without any success and thus I am asking how it is managed. I am assuming that Transport Ministry issued a tender for specific services which were then won by private companies which operate them on their own, with their own tickets and state subsidy. Is it right or it was solved in other way?


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Yes, secondary lines or "noninteroperable lines" as they are called ( I dunno if it translates well) were auctioned on several attempts; ussually a few lines in the same area were offered as a package in a tender where the winner would have to provide service to ALL the lines in offer, at least twice per day in each direction. Ussually the private company would offer much more frequent service, and still run a profit (which raises several red flags about the ability of CFR Calatori to collect ticket fares :bash. Still, the bundling of some unprofitable lines in one package meant that they never found a bidder, even after several attempts; in the meanwhile CFR is obligated to either run empty trains or close the line for good 

Appart from this, in recent years there have been more and more private trains running on interoperable lines, along with CFR Calatori trains. Bucharest is especially popular for private companies, it seems. We have Regiotrans trains to Brasov, Craiova, Constanta in the summer, even to Curtea de Arges and Campulung, a TFG train to Buzau and we are expecting a new line to Craiova and Motru, by Softronic (yes, the train builder), which will showcase their new train in service :cheers:. Needeless to say there lines are all stealing profits from the national company, which is unable to fight back with better service hno:


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

medicu' de garda said:


> which raises several red flags about the ability of CFR Calatori to collect ticket fares :bash:


I think that ticket collection isn't the most important factor. I think that biggest problem with CFR is fact that they don't have cheap to run trains as six axle electric or diesel loco with two cars isn't especially economic while private companies collected cheap DMU's.



> Appart from this, in recent years there have been more and more private trains running on interoperable lines, along with CFR Calatori trains.


I assume that those are "open access" trains. I was quite interested when watching movies on You Tube when on Bucharest - Brasov corridor CFR trains were followed by private with similar destinations. But till now I thought that private "won" interregio routes while CFR operated express connections on longer distances.



> Needeless to say there lines are all stealing profits from the national company, which is unable to fight back with better service hno:


This is common problem with open access trains. I have some doubts weather such competition is vital on traditional lines. The biggest case is in Czech Republic where Ostrava - Prague connection is operated by national and two private companies. Needless to say both private train companies are producing debts while state company doesn't show that directly but also says that competition decreased its incomes. Although in High Speed rail competition may be viable as in Italy Trenitalia and NTV trains compete on large scale and ATM there aren't any signs of financial problems. The same with Thalys / ICE in Belgium so maybe HS is more prone for competition.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

I find it somewhat disappointing that the line between Arad and Timisoara is only a single-track line. While not necessarily quite on top considering its importance in the Romanian network, it is certainly not a secondary either. I would imagine that the project from the Austria-Hungarian times would have made at least part of the infrastructure ready to upgrade to double track if necessary, but on video id doesn't look that way. Are there any projects to build a second track?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard_P said:


> This is common problem with open access trains. I have some doubts weather such competition is vital on traditional lines. The biggest case is in Czech Republic where Ostrava - Prague connection is operated by national and two private companies. Needless to say both private train companies are producing debts while state company doesn't show that directly but also says that competition decreased its incomes. Although in High Speed rail competition may be viable as in Italy Trenitalia and NTV trains compete on large scale and ATM there aren't any signs of financial problems. The same with Thalys / ICE in Belgium so maybe HS is more prone for competition.


Same situation in Austria between Westbahn and ÖBB. The latter is doing just fine on the competitive track, whilst Westbahn has accumulated quite a decent amount of debt so far. What can be said for sure it a massive increase in service for the customer.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

eu01 said:


> I find it somewhat disappointing that the line between Arad and Timisoara is only a single-track line. While not necessarily quite on top considering its importance in the Romanian network, it is certainly not a secondary either. I would imagine that the project from the Austria-Hungarian times would have made at least part of the infrastructure ready to upgrade to double track if necessary, but on video id doesn't look that way. Are there any projects to build a second track?


Single track sections on some routes can be disappointing but what is striking for me is low speed and large amount of grass on tracks suggesting insufficient maintenance. Everybody knows that worst maintained railway lines in EU are in Poland but I must admit that Romania is on straight way to repeat that "success". ATM Romania has a bit better maintenance that network is passable with low speeds although without point speed restrictions but that may change rapidly.

Regarding that particular movie I have also one maybe interesting question about traffic side. Generally trains in Romania are using right hand traffic but on this short section in Timisoara trains were running using left side. Around Timisoara it is only short double track section so it may be more practical to use those tracks as bidirectional although it may be also some legacy about it.



KingNick said:


> Same situation in Austria between Westbahn and ÖBB. The latter is doing just fine on the competitive track, whilst Westbahn has accumulated quite a decent amount of debt so far. What can be said for sure it a massive increase in service for the customer.


Yes in Westbahn case customers definitely receive better services but looking at Romania it is more about cheaper services as trains are run using very old ex SNCF stock dedicated for suburban trains with maximum speed 120 km/h (correct if I am wrong) while trains run on 160 km/h lines. Comparing this CFR Calatori at least in theory offers faster and more comfortable trains.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Richard_P said:


> Regarding that particular movie I have also one maybe interesting question about traffic side. Generally trains in Romania are using right hand traffic but on this short section in Timisoara trains were running using left side. Around Timisoara it is only short double track section so it may be more practical to use those tracks as bidirectional although it may be also some legacy about it.


As I see in movie there is no 2-track section* in this movie, and the moment you mentioned above are happening within station boundaries.

*I'm not sure, how the part of railway from end of one station to beginning of other is called in English. It's "перегон" in Russian, but strangely I can't find direct translation in dictionary.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

XAN_ said:


> As I see in movie there is no 2-track section* in this movie, and the moment you mentioned above are happening within station boundaries.


There is short (4km) double track in Timisoara which can be seen on this map:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/map.php?file=maps/romania/romania.gif
as well as on google maps from more or less here:
https://maps.google.pl/maps?saddr=4...09036,0.021136&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&z=16
The track layout suggests that this is double track line although it may be run as two parallel single track lines. Interesting is also that before that section train had to slow down and change track on left and approaching Timisoara it passed two trains in opposite direction having them on right side.


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

PZH95-014 & 60-0168-9 by redeme, on Flickr


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Wow what a plow. Someone may ask if Romania has such high snowfall to use such unit capable of creating snow tunnel but watching closer we may see that this unit was build on some old steam tender chaises and most probably underwent last rebuild in 1980-ties so it's interesting that it is still functional.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It's no plow, merely a blower.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

I almost thought it's a tunnel boring machine


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Romanian businessman Gruia Stoica taken in for questioning for alleged bid rigging

Romanian businessman Gruia Stoica, the owner of Grup Feroviar Român (GFR), was handcuffed and taken in to questioning on Wednesday evening (January 29) at the headquarters of the National Anticorruption Directorate DNA, after he refused to appear at the hearing.

He initially told the investigators he was not in Bucharest, but the authorities found him at home and took him in for questioning in a corruption case. Prosecutors have asked for Stoica to be detained for 29 days.

According to prosecutors, he was allegedly involved in fixing a bid to favor his company against the state – owned CFR Marfa. 21 other people are questioned in this case, according to Mediafax newswire.

Romanian lawyer Doru Bostina is also investigated in this case, for allegedly receiving EUR 3 million from Gruia Stoica to find out the price offered by CFR Marfa in the bid to transport coal for the state – owned Complexul Energetic Oltenia, an estimated EUR 48 million contract. The lawyer was also questioned at the DNA headquarters on Wednesday evening, and prosecutors have asked him not to leave the country.

Stoica’s GFR was the winner in the privatization of state – owned freight railways company CFR Marfa in 2013, and had even signed the privatization contract, but the process was canceled. Stoica said the state had not met its obligations in the privatization procedures.

GFR was also among bidders for other freight railways companies in the region, including the one in Bulgaria, but was not successful in acquiring any of them.

From Romania Insider, 30th January, 2014


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Kamov said:


> youtube


 How could I forget this video and remember only this similar steam blower from RhB in Switzerland. Although as we can see on video this blower isn't especially effective as it gets stuck. Modern units can clear tracks more smoothly.


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

The snow wasn't fresh and it had frozen, from what I understand.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Do someone know how much locomotives produced Softronic Craiova?


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

6 Pheonix
11 (?) Transmontana - one caught fire in Hungary
1 EMU Hyperion + 1 to come.


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Pics of each model:

*PHOENIX*


2013.03.28 | 602 001 | Budapest, Kőbánya-Kispest by Pistimester123, on Flickr

*TRANSMONTANA*


91-53-0-480-003-9 by Gaby271, on Flickr

*HYPERION*


EMU Softronic Hyperion by Cosmin.Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Kamov said:


> 6 Pheonix
> 11 (?) Transmontana - one caught fire in Hungary
> 1 EMU Hyperion + 1 to come.


 And how about its owners distribution. As I remember to Hungary went 5 Transmontana? I know that CFR Calatori has some Phoenix locos but who owns rest? There is also picture with Transmontana in DB painting I assume that this is Romanian branch?


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Kamov said:


> *TRANSMONTANA
> *480-001 CFR Calatori
> 480-002 MMV
> 480-003 DB
> ...


Since then (summer last year):
480-007 - MMV - the one that caught fire
480-008 - DB
480-009 - DB
480-010 - I don't know
480-011 - I don't know
480-012 - work in progress
480-013 - work in progress

Not sure if they have been sold or are leased. 
Some have been renumbered (MMV ones at least)
DB = DBSR (DB Schenker Romania)


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

I have another question regarding Softronic locos. Looking at them closer I've spotted great similarity of both Softronic locos to locos produced by Electroputure so question is that if bogies and loco bodies are produced by Electroputure? And another question regarding traction equipment inside - is that part produced by Softronic and if so which solutions are used - traditional big transformer or modern semiconductors in GTO, IGBT or VVVF configuration?


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Indeed, both Phoenix and Transmontana are based on the Electroputere EA-type. I can't tell you more than that because I'm not familiar with the subject. Maybe you can find more here: http://www.softronic.ro/en/index1.php#distantor
Many workers/engineers have moved from Electroputere to Softronic. I don't know if they produce anything over there anymore. Electroputere Mall was erected on part of the old industrial platform.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

British Class 92 operated by DB Schenker Romania. Each loco was given the name of a romanian personality. Here we have Mircea Eliade.


91 53 0 472 002-1 ~ Brasov Tranzit by Andi David, on Flickr


----------



## NiGhtPiSH (May 14, 2009)

Richard_P said:


> ^^ Wow what a plow. Someone may ask if Romania has such high snowfall to use such unit capable of creating snow tunnel but watching closer we may see that this unit was build on some old steam tender chaises and most probably underwent last rebuild in 1980-ties so it's interesting that it is still functional.


The chassis and the bogies look like the ones of the LDH series, so I guess it's not a rebuild from a tender.


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Railcars from the 1930s still in use.


CFR 77 0991, Gurahont, 23/6/10 by afc45014, on Flickr


Malaxa 900 - CFR 77 038 by Ernst-Jan Goedbloed, on Flickr


CFR 77 0936, Piatra Olt, 4/4/12 by afc45014, on Flickr


CFR 77-0903-3 Malaxa railbus Curtea de Arges Romania April 2012 2 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^I was always amazed by those cars. In first I thought that they were boughs as used somewhere from west but every source said that they were from beginning in CFR.

By the way is something going on at Ramnicu Valcea - Valcele line reintroduction? I mean not civil works but something regarding project/ tender for reconstruction?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Richard_P said:


> ^^I was always amazed by those cars. In first I thought that they were boughs as used somewhere from west but every source said that they were from beginning in CFR.
> 
> By the way is something going on at Ramnicu Valcea - Valcele line reintroduction? I mean not civil works but something regarding project/ tender for reconstruction?


Nope. Nothing going on with regards to rail in Romania, except the EU-funded "modernizations", that have so far had more or less no impact on the infreastructure.

The speed of works in stations (such as Ramnicu Valcea) is also abismal: in some cases, it takes 3-4 years to replace 2 platforms and a few windows.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Robi_damian said:


> Nope. Nothing going on with regards to rail in Romania, except the EU-funded "modernizations", *that have so far had more or less no impact on the infrastructure.*


Why is that?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> Why is that?


A mix of CFR conservative timetabling, lack of further maintenance funding, corruption and low priority to rail transport given by all post-1989 governments. Basically, many sections that have been completely reconstructed a few years ago are slower than they were a few years before the disruptive and slow reconstructions took place.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Don't forget the hundreds of "discriminated people" living alongside the tracks that use the ferous materials for daily living purposes, and the mafia scrap metal collection points that are only too happy to help these poor people kay:

AFAIK, for a few months (I dunno if it's still the case) trains from Bucharest to Constanta were running by means of "clear way" instructions given to them at stops. There was almost no signaling on the entire course (all of it stolen). Freight trains had to be diverted via Buzau, to allow the seaside passenger trains to run safely going "blind".


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

On Polish Rynek Kolejowy article about railways in Romania was published:
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/51359/rumunia_rynek_z_potencjalem.htm
Based on report from Cristina Trifon from Think Railways.
I don’t know if and how accurate are data published there but below the major interesting figures:

*In Romania are 23 leading freight companies:*
CFR Marfa 45% share in transport market (39 thousand freight cars and 868 locomotives)
GFR (8,4 thousand cars and 241 locomotives)
Servtrans Invest (1350 cars and 64 locos)
Transferoviar Grup (1200 cars and 37 locos)
Cargo Trans Vagon (216 cars and 26 locos)

*Passenger sector is served by 8 operators:*
Leading is CFR Calatori with biggest private operators as Regiotrans, Transferoviar Calatori and Interretional Calatori. Jointly for passenger traffic in Romania are used 363 electric locomotives (193 modernised), 244 diesel locos (189 modernised), 154 passenger cars train formations, 120 Desiro DMUs and 30 other EMUs. Average fleet age is 35 years.

^^ Regarding passenger segment those figures tend to be incomplete as there is lack of private DMUs or those were counted into those other EMUs. Also number of modernised locos may be controversial as there isn’t any specification as to how much must be changed to say that loco was upgraded. Problematic is also taking into account number of passenger cars formations instead of number of cars in use.

*Metro*
Article stated also that Metrorex uses 544 trains in which 280 was produced by Astra Arad while remaining is produced by Bombardier. Average fleet age is 25 years. In this year Metrorex apparently signed with CAF contract for delivery of 96 new metro trains.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

The info about the Metreorex fleet would be a lot easier to read if they would mention how many trains they have, not subway cars hno:. Every Bombardier or CAF train has 6 cars, while IVA trains have 2 cars per EMU, but are always formed by coupling 3 of them together, so we always have the same train lenght. There was only a short lived exception on the M4 line, when some IVAs were coupled in pairs. Not any more.

As for the average age of the fleet, I think they counted the retired Astra trains. Bombardier trains are a clear majority in the Bucharest underground, and the oldest of them is 15 years old. And by next year, apart from the M4, we will only have (relatively) new trainsets :banana:


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ I was afraid that those data are taken from space, which is often when foreigner talks about other markets. Frankly I can believe that freight companies data are mostly correct (although DBSR Romania is missing), the passenger rolling stock is clearly wrongly calculated and Metrorex was also botched. So is there anyone who could provide more accurate and correct data?


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

*Latest product of Romanian Rail Industry -- Hyperion EMU by Softronic:*


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Looking closer I think that this movie was largely shot at test circuit in Velim, Czech Republic. Apart from other similarities this is only test circuit in region which allows 200 km/h maximum speed (180 km/h in the movie).


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, it seems that Velim (Czech Republic) is not the only test circuit for trains in the region. The tests for Hyperion were made at Railway Testing Center from Faurei (Romania). Here are its main caracteristics:



> *RAILWAY TESTING CENTER FROM FAUREI*
> 
> Railway Testing Centre from Faurei it is placed on main line Bucuresti-Galati near Faurei and has the following characteristics:
> 
> ...




Source


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Thanks for that info, comparing video with satellite pictures I do admit that pictures were taken on Fautei tracks and not on Velim. I completely didn't know that Romania has such high end test facility. Now I am wondering why most of western companies uses Velim test track but this may be a result of fact that tracks there can be powered at 1,5 and 3 kV DC as well as 15 kV 16,7 Hz and 25 kV 50 Hz AC + ERTMS is there available enabling testing of vehicles from all Europe.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe the test center in Velim is so extensively used by other contries, because beyond the different voltages, is has the speed limit at 210 km/h, unlike the german Wegberg-Wildenrath Test and Validation center (PCW), where the max speed is only 160 km/h


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

The possibility of using 4 different voltage intakes is indeed a major advantage for Velim.
Until we modernize the centre at Faurei, at least some diesel engines and wagons can be tested.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ That's true. For example this one:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/saudi-arabian-train-on-test-at-velim.html
easily could be tested in Romania. Especially that due to its oversize it was shipped by sea and later through Elbe river up to Magdeburg where train was stuck for a month due to low water level and eventually was shipped by rail as oversize load. Shipping it to Romania would be much easier with only 40 km to be covered through rail and as Romania is in OSJD train should fit into 1-VM clearance. This solution would also make easier transport to Saudi Arabia, so I think that most of the rail companies doesn't really know that Romania has such test track :cheers2:

Edit:
By the way does anybody know about other test facilities with test tracks for speeds higher than 100 km/h. Apart from newly discovered for me Faurei test track I know about following:
Wegberg-Wildenrath in Germany: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_and_validation_centre,_Wegberg-Wildenrath
Velim in Czech Republic: http://www.cdvuz.cz/en/vuz-test-centre-velim/
Żmigród in Poland: http://www.ikolej.pl/en/units/test-track-centre-near-zmigrod/
In western Europe only smaller test facilities are available, Spain reportedly planned to build test track for 300 km/h but this could be slashed. The biggest unknown is in former east block countries. Slovakia certainly doesn’t have test track, I think that Bulgaria also doesn’t have one so the biggest unknown is former Yugoslavia. Does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Richard_P said:


> Edit:
> By the way does anybody know about other test facilities with test tracks for speeds higher than 100 km/h. Apart from newly discovered for me Faurei test track I know about following:
> Wegberg-Wildenrath in Germany: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_and_validation_centre,_Wegberg-Wildenrath
> Velim in Czech Republic: http://www.cdvuz.cz/en/vuz-test-centre-velim/
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113081344#post113081344


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

I noticed today big progress at the border station of Curtici. The old redundant cargo carriages at the side tracks and overhead wire at the tracks 1 till 11 of railway station of Curtici have been dismantled. All trains arrive at track 11-20 and use the new laid track from track 11 to Curtici Gr and Lököshaza in Hungary.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is complete silence meanwhile in Romania rail thread interesting matherial was posted.

User Marius90 published pictures of Arad station under modernisation, below some examples, all can be found in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=626417&page=545


Marius90 said:


>


And on earlier page user unomzapacit published Brasov-Sighisoara after realignment:


unomzapacit said:


> Brasov-Sighisoara a primit acordul de mediu (pdf). Predeal-Brasov se reabiliteaza pe traseul existent (text).


----------



## Alexandru. (Sep 14, 2013)

Railway stations in Romania 

Bistrita 










Botosani 


















Braila 










Calarasi


















Giurgiu ( under constr)










Piatra Neamt 










Pitesti (under constr)










Sfantu Gheorghe 


















Slatina 










Vaslui


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

According to this article:
http://www.railwaybulletin.com/2014/06/new-direct-sofia-budapest-train-to-be-launched
in December 2014 should start running train from Sofia through Vidin-Calafat bridge to Budapest. Route in Romania wasn't specified but it would be hard to go other than through Craiova although further may be interesting weather through Timisoara or Simeria.


----------



## alliens (Jul 3, 2014)

From 4 july 2014, finally first train run with 160 km/h between Bucuresti and Constanta (225 km in 2 hours)

http://adevarul.ro/economie/stiri-e...nstanta-1_53b53fc90d133766a81af9b0/index.html


----------



## KOSTYK (Mar 8, 2011)

From 2 weeks ago there are 2 pairs of trains traveling with 160km/h between Bucuresti and Constanta. The trip is 1.58 min long for 225 km and is made with classic trains (locomotive+ 7 coaches). The locomotives are made by Romanian manufacturer Softronic and are capable of running with 200km/h. The prices are starting from 47.5 lei ~ 11 euros.

There are 1 Softronic Transmontana:







[/url]IMAG0273 by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr[/IMG]

And 2 Softronic Phoenix 







[/url]Fotografie0039 by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr[/IMG]

And the coaches are like this:








[/url]vagon21_760012 by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]6777340_orig by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]61 53 21-90 004-0 B11-R347-BucN-001 by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Earthchild (Mar 15, 2010)

160 km/h






Rear video.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

I have just finished watching pretty interesting cab view from M400 line section Siculeni - Lunca Bradului. Over 2 h film published by user CrissCiuc is fragmented into 6 parts, all in quite good quality and apart from part 2 all remaining with original loco sound. Film can be watched here:
Part 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Al38RBi0aI
Part 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZohK5vRTsTo
Part 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY1MCB_io0A
Part 4: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYhqNwkIHZI
Part 5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy7eCAFE0KY
Part 6: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iOKQB551JI

This user has also interesting film from line M501 from Miercurea Ciuc to Goioasa Hm. Film features sound and is in HD but due to filthy front windshield the view is obstructed although line is really picturesque:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ww9OPItGII


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

If I read this press release of CFR correctly, it seems Orsova - Anina will not anymore be operated by CFR, instead the railwayline can be rented for 4 years (2015-2018 ). http://forum.metrouusor.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=120&start=859


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

The railway has been put up for auction by a private investor, indeed. But that doesn't necesarilly mean that the line will be bought. And until that happens, CFR is obligated to maintain service on the line, the "minimum social package", as it's called, meaning at least 2 return trips per day, in the morning and afternoon. 

AFAIK, but I'm not sure, the line was auctioned before, but noone was interested. It has numerous problems for running trains: the trip lasts 2 and 1/2 hours, trains are immensely slow, you can't use standard carriages as they won't fit through the tunnels. CFR uses some small antiquated carriages for this line. However, they have never been able to sell this line as a tourist line, like it should be, since it's the first ever railroad built in present day Romania and passes through a gorgeous landscape. I've been on it, believe me . So, I feel it would be best for the line to be eventually sold to a private investor, that will surely exploit it's beauty, and also ensure more trains for the town of Anina, which at the moment is pretty cut off from the rest of the network; you have to get off at Oravita, take a private train to Berzovia, where you have access to CFR trains from Resita to Timisoara hno:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

New Belgium-Romania Train

"Pan-European logistics specialists P&O Ferrymasters and Transmec Group have joined forces to launch an intermodal Belgium-Romania service with three departures per week each way by dedicated train."

From World Cargo News, 23rd September, 2014.


----------



## Night Fury (May 29, 2012)

*Pitesti South Railway Station construction site*

Construction works at the Main Railway station of the city of Pitesti | The project


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...nsylvanian-etcs-level-2-contract-awarded.html
> 
> *Transylvanian ETCS Level 2 contract awarded*
> 26 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Since someone last posted info in the Softronic Hyperion, it entered service with Softrans operator on Craiova - Brasov and Craiova - Constanta routes (the 2nd one only during the summer I believe) and it recieved a new look last month.



Kamov said:


> Softronic Hyperion EMU, operated by Softrans, Romania (2014)
> 
> 
> Hyperion by adisoft1991s, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

Also launched last year:


2014/08 - Articol Railway Gazette by mishu88, on Flickr

A picture of it at Innotrans 2014:


Reloc SA Terranova Locomotive by julienghien1, on Flickr


----------



## Kamov (Jan 24, 2013)

More news about Softronic from last year:
SOURCE: railcolor.net



> *2014|09|28
> InnoTrans featuring: Softronic Trans Montana*
> 
> 
> ...





> *2014|10|02
> Softronic 480 014 coming to Austria*
> 
> 
> ...





> *2014|12|17
> Softronic signs memorandum with L.A.C. Holding for assembling locomotives / Construction CER locomotive completed*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

v_florin said:


> Currently trains can go up to 160km/h (in theory) on the Bucharest-Campina section...the entire portion from Campina to Brasov is being rebuilt for 160-200km/h top speeds, as is the line going east Bucharest-Constanta.


Is there somewhere an official document which has written down the topspeed of the CFR network between Bucharest - Campina - Brasov section?


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

In this file you can finde the service timetable for each individual train:
http://construim-romania.ro/attachment.php?aid=1134
It also contains data about the max. speed in each seaction:


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello! Here are some pics from Arad taken 10th January 2015.
IC 74 ''Transilvania'' Brasov-Budapest




IC 75 ''Transilvania'' Budapest-Brasov


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Recently I took the train from Sofia to Budapest, which uses the new Danube-bridge Vidin-Calafat.

The line from Calafat(Golenti) to Craiova has not been upgraded - watch this video to get an impression of track condition on this "Transeuropean corridor":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBSms4xanps

The trip Sofia-Budapest by this train takes 21 hours. By car it takes 9 hrs, so hardly anybode uses the train. 
We were less than 10 passengers on the train...

There were also no signs of international freight trains using the new Danube-bridge.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

That's slower than my Boris bike easy-going cruising speed.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

A month ago I was in Curtici and noticed the works at tracks 1 - 8 have almost been finished.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

201: 




208: 




307:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I wonder what happened to passenger wagons (corail) which where bought from CFL by Electroputere VFU / Remar Paşcani. I could only find a message dating back from summer 2015: http://www.economica.net/gruia-stoi...-alte-vagoane-in-favoarea-bancilor_85209.html

Thanks, Theijs


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Theijs said:


> A month ago I was in Curtici and noticed the works at tracks 1 - 8 have almost been finished.


Was there on May 3. New tracks still not accessible, our train was received on the old ones, no platform, people had to comme on/off the train in the
ballast, and then cross the 8 new tracks in the ballast too between the train 
and the station building. It looked quite weird to see all those old people
struggling...


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Theijs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder what happened to passenger wagons (corail) which where bought from CFL by Electroputere VFU / Remar Paşcani. I could only find a message dating back from summer 2015: http://www.economica.net/gruia-stoi...-alte-vagoane-in-favoarea-bancilor_85209.html
> 
> Thanks, Theijs


If I remember well they eventually went to Morocco.


----------



## mureseanu976 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Theijs for yout information. Our timetable does not show train journey after crossing the border, just like in Curtici, Golenti, Giurgiu Nord, etc. Only the cashiers from international ticket offices know these situations and may advice passengers whenever needed. That is why I was confused.

Train services IR 380 Bucuresti - Vicsani (Vadu Siret) and 381 (Vadu Siret) Vicsani - Bucuresti are the only ones that may recieve direct sleeping cars from Kiev - Cernivtsi. We will see from various trainspotters how the trains will actually look and composed of, but at least 3 CFR passenger cars (2 x 22-96 / 22-76 Beem + 30-76 Aeem, former DB Bahn cars) will have for the internal journey in Romania.

@Richard_P Even though Bucuresti Basarab won't pop up when you write in the "plecari / sosiri" gap, just click "Cautare" for either Plecari (departures) or Sosiri (Arrivals). It will show you very few trains compared to Bucuresti Nord, like 17 departures and 17 arrivals. If the site cannot show those trains, I suggest searching after one train's timetable (Informatii tren button) in particular. Try for instance 3003, that is Bucuresti Basarab - Brasov local train ; it will be daily like it was, as I already searched for future dates (20.12) and it is showing up. Once the timetable of the train is displayed, simply click Bucuresti Basarab from the starting point and it will show all trains departing or arriving at Bucuresti Basarab. I do not know why it won't display Bucuresti Basarab from the very first try, but after searching with my "indirect method", the second time i tried for Bucuresti Basarab by simply accessing your link it simply displayed the information I needed.


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

mureseanu976 said:


> @Richard_P Even though Bucuresti Basarab won't pop up when you write in the "plecari / sosiri" gap, just click "Cautare" for either Plecari (departures) or Sosiri (Arrivals). It will show you very few trains compared to Bucuresti Nord, like 17 departures and 17 arrivals.


 Thanks, this is exactly what I was searching for :cheers2:

And one small question. There are also other trains with similar number but with 0 in front like for example IR1782 and IR01782 which have the same arrival time in Bucuresti Nord (7:47). Judging from slightly different time in Pitesti I assume that this is the same train but with additional carriages added at that station. This pattern on that route is repeating itself several time.


----------



## mureseanu976 (Mar 10, 2010)

Richard_P said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I was searching for :cheers2:
> 
> And one small question. There are also other trains with similar number but with 0 in front like for example IR1782 and IR01782 which have the same arrival time in Bucuresti Nord (7:47). Judging from slightly different time in Pitesti I assume that this is the same train but with additional carriages added at that station. This pattern on that route is repeating itself several time.


You're welcome.

I have done some research, if a train has a particular offer, to simplify ticket issuing, they just "clone" the train and add that extra "0" in their system, it will show cashiers all the extra criteria the trains possess.

In our case, IR 1782 and a few others have a "Regio price offer", those trains also have a written observation ("OFERTA-tarife REGIO") and a small blue square with red percentage icon while the trains are displayed on the timetable. The Regio price is ONLY AVAILABLE if you purchase the ticket FROM PITESTI, GOLESTI, GAESTI, TITU . This is why other passengers that may book tickets from other random cities and that are not on the train's route (Oradea, Craiova Iasi, etc) WILL NOT BENEFIT of this price offer !! I find this method UNORTHODOX as it tends to discourage passengers to buy tickets from all the country. So I suggest to carefully plan your journeys through Romania to have access at the best offers, but also not putting yourself at the risk of losing train connections (because that is why some connections are possible on the field but their shitty ticket issuing system do not let cashiers to handle tickets).


----------



## Yavorrg (Nov 11, 2015)

Edited


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

And for those interested there is also cab view from magnificent Olt Valley. The film is in both directions but first hour is in dark relatively bad whether so you might just skip to 59 minute where train reaches Calimanesti and starts return trip up to Sibiu, the rain soon clears leaving magnificent views :cheers2:




Additionally You may continue journey through also very interesting section Sibiu - Vintu de Jos unfortunately from back view.




Both movies by user Cornel Sibianul


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

I was interested in Bucuresti terminus station throughput and after gathering all data I can sum this up. I have counted present trains from Bucuresti Nord and Basarab both CFR Calatori and private trains. Conclusion is such that morning peek traffic is at 7 AM and includes 20 trains - 9 incoming, 10 departing and one through service (due to calculation counts as one). In the evening peek hour is 17 PM with 18 trains 7 terminating, 10 departing and one through service.

As for station capacity Bucuresti Nord with its 14 platforms can handle up to 42 trains per hour if one train blocks platform for 20 minutes and 56 if that would be reduced to 15 minutes. So just to sum up utilisation of Nord station is far below its possible capacity and using of Basarab isn't needed. Bearing in mind that rail network in Bucuresti isn't suited for urban rail and there is space for doubling of present level peek services there isn't need for station expansion while Basarab could be abandoned. The only thing which additional trains would require is redesigning approaches to alleviate conflicting movements but also for this is space (not necessarily funds at this moment).


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*CFR SA Draws EUR700M Funds From EC For Infrastructure Upgrades*
12.30.2015 



> Romania's state-owned railway operator CFR SA signed four financing contracts totaling EUR689 million with the European Commission for the modernization of railway infrastructure, targeting the connections Brasov-Sighisoara, Craiova-Calafat and Craiova-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Caransebes.



This falls under 2014-2020 EU financing cycles, and will benefit from 85% EU financing, the rest coming from government funding.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR SA Draws EUR700M Funds From EC For Infrastructure Upgrades.


Nice news. Does It include as well the upgrade of line 902, Bucuresti - Giurgiu Nord?


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

No


----------



## Dusko_BG (Mar 22, 2014)

And electrification Golenti-Craiova?
Anyway this could take years to complete.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Dusko_BG said:


> And electrification Golenti-Craiova? Anyway this could take years to complete.


As it's flatland, It won't be that hard. The journey time can be reduced from the current 2,5 - 3 hours hours to 1 hour.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, but it would have been a better idea to build a new line Golenti-Turnu Severin. Traffic from the 2nd Danube Bridge is mostly towards Timisoara-Hungary, traffic towards Bucharest will always be better off using the old bridge. Still, it is good that the presently most direct line Bucharest-Budapest gets an upgrade. Although planning was to prioritize the completion of the diretissimp Râmnicu Valcea-Petrosani as major transit corridor?


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Theijs said:


> As it's flatland, It won't be that hard. The journey time can be reduced from the current 2,5 - 3 hours hours to 1 hour.


If the design speed is going to be 160kph, then the difference is going to be even bigger (~40min travel time between Craiova and Calafat for direct trains)


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

All EU funded infratstructure projects are now listed with a planning: http://www.fonduri-ue.ro/images/fil...ta_proiecte_preidentificate_ianuarie_2016.pdf


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*German DB Schenker Rail buys 2 more Softronic engines. A total of 15 engines were bought from Softronic, for DB Schenker Rail's business in Germany, Hungary, Romania, and Bulgaria. Softronic is made in Craiova, Romania.*


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why DB Schenker is opting for Co-Co electrics in this region? Are the Bo-Bo designs we see in most of Europe less suitable for some reason?


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Four axle locomotives have limited traction effort and higher axle loads which in mountainous countries and in bad weather requires additional locomotive while on many rail routes not only in Romania 20t axle load is rather standard. And last but not least cost is also the factor - Softronic locomotives are cheaper while their six axle give additional adhesion enabling to pull train with only one locomotive.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

The fact that DB is not the owner of the tracks might have also influenced the decision. To my knowledge 3 axle bogies tend to do more harm to tracks than normal bogies and since DB is not the owner of the tracks in Romania, they opted for a Co'Co' solution.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

I'm not sure that this can be an argument. 

For a start, many DB Schenker Bo-Bo electrics operate over tracks not run by DB Netz. In fact, some of these Bo-Bo electrics have been bought via the non-German parts of the DB Schenker group, such as DB Schenker Poland and Euro Cargo Rail in France.

In addition, DB Schenker clearly is not the only operator which favours Bo-Bo electrics across most of Europe. And some operators, such as Crossrail, are not even attached to any kind of infrastructure-owning body.

There seems to be something about the networks of Romania and Bulgaria specifically that draws people to Co-Co machines it seems. Gradients have been mentioned. I think I also read some time ago that the tracks in these regions were of a poorer quality which makes Co-Co units more preferable.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually it's the other way around. The railways are tested by the train.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Two logistics companies open intermodal terminal in Oradea*




> Logistics companies P&O Ferrymasters and Transmec Groupau have invested in an intermodal terminal in Oradea, which is managed by a joint-venture called Intermodal Vest. The facility providers intermodal railrway connections between Western Europe and Eastern Europe.


________


*Official opening for joint venture intermodal hub in Romania*


> 11th October 2016
> 
> Oradea, Romania, 11 October 2016: Two of Europe’s leading logistics solutions specialists, P&O Ferrymasters and the Transmec Group, are today extending their 14-year collaboration with the official opening of a major new venture - a private intermodal terminal in Oradea, Romania, managed by their jointly-owned company Intermodal Vest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Over EUR 226 M for the rehabilitation of the Bucharest – Constanta railway
*



> The European Commission (EC) has approved EUR 226.6 million from the Cohesion Fund for “The rehabilitation of the Bucharest – Constanta railway line for the North Bucharest – Bucharest Baneasa and Fetesti – Constanta sections,” a press release informs on Monday.
> 
> The project is part of the 2007-2013 Transport Operational Programme, “Modernization and development of TEN-T priority axes aiming at sustainable transport system integrated with EU transport networks.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

What does this news mean? I am totally confused. It was always said that Bucharest-Constanta works are finished, even this article mentions that trains run at a respectable 160 kmh, but now a substantial part of the section gets funding again? But for what? Were some sections ignored, or is there still signaling tech to be added, or is part of the line run down and needs to be renovated?
If someone could explain, thank you.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania is getting paid by the EU (retrospectively) for this project which was done with state funds, but which is on EU corridor map, and was done according to EU standards.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it concerns the sections Bucuresti Nord - Bucuresti Baneasa and Fetesti - Constanta, which are not yet rebuilt.

However, the upgraded infrastructure doesn't automatically mean a better train service. Till now there are only 2 or 3 really fast IC-trains per day - thats not competitive and with this service level the 3,7mill passengers per year are probably fantasy.
A regular-interval timetable with hourly IC-trains would be necessary to compete with road transportation... 
Upgrading the infrastructure is important, but it doesn't guarantee a better train service...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest-Constanta railway line was completely upgraded to 160 km/h for passenger trains and 120 km/h for freight trains, and the inaugural opening was in 2014. Trains are regularly doing 2 h on a 225 km distance (at least CFR, but also Softrans, the private operator), with several stops. The amounts are retrospective payment for that project. 


PS: I do not have the stats for Bucharest-Constanta pax / year, but I do not find 3.5 mil outrageous. Overall, CFR does approximately 50 mil / pax a year, and Bucharest-Constanta is one of the busiest. And that not counting in the competing private operators such as Softrans .


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

There were still issues related to the signaling on the line which hindered full speed for a long while. Are they solved?
Just had a look at the schedule. CFR offers only 7 rides per day, of which two take 2 hrs, 5 all take 2 1/2. There are big gaps of up to 3 hrs in the schedule. Even at 2 hrs, the train still reaches an effective traveling speed of only 100 kmh. I know max speed and effective speed can never be the same, but I wonder if those trains ever reach the theoretically possible 160 kmh or remain around 120-140 kmh. 
A note on the Softrans website says that services are suspended to Constanta. 
Do not get us wrong, we know this is relatively good for Romanian and especially Southeast European railway standards. It just does not do justice to this rhetoric that this will make the railway take off and be more attractive than road transport.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Softrans' services are seasonal. Craiova - Bucuresti - Constanta in the summer and Craiova - Bucuresti - Brasov in the winter


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Just had a look at the schedule. CFR offers only 7 rides per day, of which two take 2 hrs, 5 all take 2 1/2. There are big gaps of up to 3 hrs in the schedule. Even at 2 hrs, the train still reaches an effective traveling speed of only 100 kmh. I know max speed and effective speed can never be the same, but I wonder if those trains ever reach the theoretically possible 160 kmh or remain around 120-140 kmh.


 You may be right as 100 km/h average speed is achievable on good 120 km/h line or 140 km/h with some point restrictions. For example in Poland most modernised to 160 km/h lines offer 120 km/h average speed.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Just had a look at the schedule. CFR offers only 7 rides per day, of which two take 2 hrs, 5 all take 2 1/2. There are big gaps of up to 3 hrs in the schedule.


Look at the info on the CFR page. At 2 h there is no station. At 2 h and 1/2 there are a few stations in between. 



> Even at 2 hrs, the train still reaches an effective traveling speed of only 100 kmh. I.


for 225 km in 2 h at 100 km / h .... ?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Railroad project for OTP airport:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Le Clerk said:


> for 225 km in 2 h at 100 km / h .... ?


Okay, 112 kmh. Sorry.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

That's an average. But CFR IR trains go much slower in Bucharest, Constanta and in general while passing stations, and do 140-150 km/h on certain sections.


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Baron Hirsch said:


> There were still issues related to the signaling on the line which hindered full speed for a long while. Are they solved?
> Just had a look at the schedule. CFR offers only 7 rides per day, of which two take 2 hrs, 5 all take 2 1/2. There are big gaps of up to 3 hrs in the schedule. Even at 2 hrs, the train still reaches an effective traveling speed of only 100 kmh. I know max speed and effective speed can never be the same, but I wonder if those trains ever reach the theoretically possible 160 kmh or remain around 120-140 kmh.


Trains already reach 160km/h on this section, I've tried it myself. The problem is that there isn't enough rolling stock capable of reaching that speed, hence the small number of fast trains CFR offers. Also, some signaling problems detailed below. The other IR trains still regularly reach 140 km/h, though, so it's not too bad.

The point about the signaling problem is correct. Currently the system can safely allow a 140km/h maximum speed limit, due to the lack of ERTMS level 1 even(as opposed to level 2 currently being instaled in the west part of the country). Upgrading signaling was never considered due to the small ammount of funds available for this project (it was done on pre-accesion funds, before entering the EU). Why this upgrade isn't proposed now, which would pottentially allow even 200 km/h with tilting trains is beyong me hno: . Oh, BTW, CFR doesn't have rolling stock compatible with ERTMS level 2, anyway. Nor is there any major upgrade taking place...

In case you're wondering, the few trains that reach 160 km/h do it thanks to some serious traffic management. A wide area is cleared in front of the trains to compensate for the improper signaling. Freight traffic cannot reach maximum capacity because of this, some trains are diverted via Faurei-Buzau-Ploiesti, with much slower tracks, to keep the line clear enough.


Like LeClerk said, the payment is retrospective, probably to compensate for our extremely poor absorbtion in the previous cicle. The EU allowed many such payments for road and rail project, just to we could use the money just laying around :bash: . Still, weirdly, the modernisation isn't actually done yer. Appart from the Danube bridges, which are a separate contract, in progress ATM, the Fetesti and Ciulnita stations have NEVER been modernised. The project just froze there and noone ever said a word about them since... I'm surprised the EU isn't infringing us as we speak for this stupididy. They even handed us more money for a incomplete job :nuts:


PS: when the last works are completed, travel time on the Constanta-Bucharest route would be 1 hour 45 minutes, pretty competitive to car travel.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Le Clerk said:


> Railroad project for OTP.


and the project: Gara de Nord - Gara Progressu (Centura ferroviar) https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1859870817574467&id=1423473531214200

Are these projects in the Masterplan or just an empty election promises to gain votes?


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

The current goverment consists of technocrats with no political afiliations. So there aren't any promises for votes, because this bunch can't be voted. They can only gain another term if there is public and political support.

There have been ideas for such a network before, with no result. But this goverment seems different, they have already achieved something in just a few months. So maybe this time this project will be a real thing, especially considering the ridiculously low costs for introducing such a system, since all the infrastructure is already there, they only need a little maintenance for raising comercial speed, some new platforms and parking lots next to the stations. Somewhere around a few million euros including rail conections to some subway lines.


----------



## Ionuty (Nov 26, 2014)

damian.damian said:


> Fata de ce este pe mapamondul asta, suntem aproape de tor rasul, *comparativ cu evul mediu*. Cred ca rad toti de noi cand aud ca la noi se merge cu 120, sau maxim 140-160 pe doua sectoare scurde de cale ferata. Si metroul merge cu 70-90 aproape in Romania, la altii devaseste viteza maxima admisa a trenurilor din 98% din Romania aproape. :lol: Ma uitam la topicul de la danezi ca aia construiau niste linii noi si gari electrificate desigur, si ma gandeam cand o sa faca si in romania asa ceva :nuts::lol:


Mai terminati cu cretinisme dinastea


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*CFR modernizes railroad stations*




> The National Railroad Company (CFR) has completed the modernization of 37 railroad stations, part of its program for modernizing and rehabilitating the national infrastructure. Another 18 stations are currently being modernized and work is scheduled to start on 71 more.


More on the stations here.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

medicu' de garda said:


> The current goverment consists of technocrats with no political afiliations. So there aren't any promises for votes, because this bunch can't be voted. They can only gain another term if there is public and political support.
> 
> There have been ideas for such a network before, with no result. But this goverment seems different, they have already achieved something in just a few months. So maybe this time this project will be a real thing, especially considering the ridiculously low costs for introducing such a system, since all the infrastructure is already there, they only need a little maintenance for raising comercial speed, some new platforms and parking lots next to the stations. Somewhere around a few million euros including rail conections to some subway lines.


I say Ciolos is in for a full PM term of 4 years following the fall elections, so he will just carry on on these.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

...also the railway line Arad - Timisoara - Craiova - Bucuresti is in a relatively bad condition... any plans for reconstruction here?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

nachalnik said:


> ...also the railway line Arad - Timisoara - Craiova - Bucuresti is in a relatively bad condition... any plans for reconstruction here?


Yes, Arad - Timisoara has a priority in the Romanian Masterplan of Infrastructure.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Theijs said:


> Yes, Arad - Timisoara has a priority in the Romanian Masterplan of Infrastructure.


And so does Bucuresti - Craiova.
See the programme of the new government:
http://www.cdep.ro/pdfs/oz/Program de Guvernare.pdf


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Theijs said:


> And so does Bucuresti - Craiova.
> See the programme of the new government:
> http://www.cdep.ro/pdfs/oz/Program de Guvernare.pdf


Thanks for the link.
The investment amount for Bucuresti - Craiova according to this document (page 110) is only 68 mln EUR - that's not much for a double-track 210 km line. Anyone knowing what's covered by this investment? A reconstruction for 160 km/h would certainly cost much more.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*New railway company enters Romanian market, vowing luxury conditions
*



> AstraTranscarpatic will enter the Romania railroad market in the upcoming days to directly compete with CFR Calatori. The private company vows to introduce several luxury routes for western country and even abroad to Vienna.
> 
> AstraTranscarpatic is part of the Astra Vagoane Călători Arad holding, controlled by renowned businessman Valer Blidar, majority stockholder of ASTRA VAGOANE CALATORI holding. The company kicked off tests with a 100% Romanian train which will operate on Arad-Bucharest route and which is set to provide luxury conditions. The commercial rides will be introduced in mid-January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

YouTube user “DPS Romania-trains” made something that earlier wasn't done and by this I mean filmed whole rail line from Bucuresti through Craiova to Timisoara. It is a back view filmed most probably from buffer attached camera but as there isn't any front view the backwards is also acceptable.




Second part should automatically pop up but if that won't happen than here is a link to it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VHzzWfB3Bs


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you guys think Romanian railways would be in better shape, 10+ years from now?


----------



## stefan2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably by then Brasov-Curtici will be nearly modernised. Sadly, the rest of the system will likely degrade even more due to lack of funds. So I guess the situation will be slightly better.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I find it sad that countries like Romania let their rail systems degrade. They are repeating the mistakes other countries have done in the past.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanian railway system was one of the most important railway network in the region 30 years ago (some used to name it the second army of the country), but due to lack of funds and an ongoing underfund of the system it begins slowly, but step by step to degrade after the collapse of the overdeveloped communist economy. 

After 1990 it continue to have good railways, but from 2000 on after 20 years of unfunding it hit the rock bottom and somewhere in 2010-2012 CFR has the lowest number of passengers in its history. 


In the last years things seems to improve since new sections from the IV corridor were opened, but this is not enough when you have such a huge system. On the other hand number of passengers are increasing year by year again and the CFR passenger company renew the fleet of carriages.

I would say the system is under reorganisation, but the reorganisation is slowly because CFR has to find another ways to reborn, like advertising, competitiveness on some routes where the national roads are stucked by trafic jams and it's really hard to convince people to give up to take cars instead of the trains. 

The passengers transport is funded by state everywhere in east and central Europe countries and it is not lucrative as freight trains, and the number of freight train on corrdior IV increase, but when it comes to other railways on the east part of the country everything is a dead end regarding the transport with Ukraine for instance which means a close point of Europe. The same it is with Bulgaria where everything stops to Danube even theoretically the new bridge should break the isolation. But a bridge it's not enough when both banks of the Danube lose population and you are in the middle of nowhere for over 60 km on both sides. 

I was in December 2016 with international train IC 73 Bononia, Sofia Budapest, both ways. I was only for a trip with a friend because we knew it was one of the last ride of this train. There was only one passenger from Sofia to Budapest, and English man who took a ticket _a vagon lit_. The train between Craiova and Mezdra goes in a literally no man's land and the two "international" carriages were attached to Regio trains in both countries Romania and Bulgaria. This is not the ordinary Europe. The train was canceled this year, btw. This is an example of how things works.

The Hungarian company, MAV is in a better position than CFR, but MAV operates mostly in Central Europe. The MAV trains goes in Slovakia, Austria, Croatia and Transylvania and these countries are very close each other which allows transporting an increase number of traditional pessengers and transport. Yes, Transylvania is the most connected part of Romania by train, with several trains on days to Budapest, some via Cluj and Central Transylvania and the other ones on Mures Valley on the south and in this case there are a lot of passengers, but even so, fewer than Slovakia or Austria.

MAV is lucky to have another geographical position which makes the transition easy, the traditional sister ÖBB railway system which implies some Railjet trains which is not the case for Romania..

PS. The degrade of the railsystem is actually an issue with a broader involvement and should be seen in this context. For sure CFR could become in an indefinte future a model again, but to become a model we should have other perspectives with neighbouring countries.

Romanian railways are unfortunately in a grey area, but for sure things are improving. Many buildings were rehabilitated with platforms btw. We already passed the lowest point from the history of CFR.


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

> Romanian railway system was one of the most important railway network in the region 30 years ago (some used to name it the second army of the country), but due to lack of funds and an ongoing underfund of the system it begins slowly, but step by step to degrade after the collapse of the overdeveloped communist economy.


I do not agree with this statement, esp. comparing today's funding schemes with the "overdeveloped communist economy".
The underfunding has started in the 1910s already.
What happened to the Romanian railway network is what happened with most of the railway systems in Europe (esp. in the east and southeast).
95% of the rail network was built between 1840 and 1890. From then the network was heavily used.
The big rail construction era in Europe ended at the start of the First World War, if not earlier. The two World Wars took its toll on the network.
The regimes in Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia, etc. have decided that the rail network will form the backbone of the passenger and cargo transport. However, these regimes have just invested the bare minimum to keep the trains moving.
When looking at East Germany, Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Yugoslavia, Bulgaria, Soviet Union, Romania I cannot see that any significant number of new lines were built between 1945 and 1990. The CMK in Poland is an exception.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

doc7austin said:


> I cannot see that any new lines were built between 1945 and 1990. The CMK in Poland is an exception.


Is there actually a real need for new lines?
In a few regions maybe.
Mostly needed is upgrading, renewing, doubling and in some cases elctrification of existing lines. CEE is less inhabited that Western Europe or some parts of China.

And that shows that the concept of maintenance doesn't exists in CEE countries.

But to say nothing was done '45-'90 is incorrect:
The electrification and massive investments in electric loco's and security shows that on main lines investments have been made during the communist era.
It was unfortunately limited to the backbone network, but got IHMO more attention than road infrastructure.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

doc7austin said:


> I do not agree with this statement, esp. comparing today's funding schemes with the "overdeveloped communist economy".


upgrading, double-tracking and electrification, correction and some rectification of tracks, were made during communist regime when the economy was overdeveloped and there were lots of freight trains on railways. CFR Marfa the state-owned freight railway company was one of the largest stated-owned company from Europe at that time. Let's take the huge railyards built for forming and stabling trains which are useless nowadays.

The collapse, poor condition and scanty maintenance of the Romanian railways begun after 1990 when all huge railway complex were out of service, the rails are the same, they already have 40 years and no one change them while flacking and cracking every day in different part of the country. 

This is about funding, not about 1900 completed railways almost everywhere in Europe.


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

The Eastern Bloc economies between 1945 and 1990 had no other chance than rely on the rail network, esp. for passenger transport. The economies could not produce enough cars for people (contrary to USA and Western Europe), hence, they needed another transportation offering.
Electrification was done in order to save natural resources (oil, coal -> the Soviet Union also wanted sth. in return).

You were talking about cargo transport between 1945 and 1990.
The magic word is Comecon (Council for Mutual Economic Assistance).
It was the trade framework for the Eastern Bloc countries. In a plan economy each country were tasked to produce certain goods (buses in Hungary; locomotives in East Germany etc.). These products were often transported by cargo trains. Natural ressources came from the Soviet Union to the Eastern Bloc. Everything was centrally managed.
When you say "overdeveloped" -> I may say this Comecon system was not as efficient as the trade relationship in the Western World.

After 1990 Comecon collapsed - the need for a big centralized rail cargo transport diminished. That has led to the demise of the rail cargo business - the underfunding after 1990 is not the main culprit.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Romania’s railway company plans to introduce special wagons for passengers’ cars
*



> Those who travel abroad from Romania may have a new reason for doing it by train, as state-owned railway passenger carrier CFR Calatori plans to introduce special wagons that would carry the passengers’ cars. Tourists would thus have the possibility of taking their cars with them in their holidays without the hassle of driving long distances.
> 
> CFR Calatori general manager Iosif Szentes said in an interview for local Agerpres that this could be done by attaching special wagons to the international trains. A first test could be done in June this year, for the train from Bucharest to Thessaloniki, Greece.
> 
> ...


----------



## pyramidxx (Jul 17, 2010)

Its stupid..Yugoslavian Railways had direct lines Belgrade-Malmö(Sweden)..To Moscow..To Istanbul..To Atheens,To Hamburg,Paris,Rome,Vienna,Berlin..etc..


----------



## btrs (Jan 24, 2016)

Le Clerk said:


> *New railway company enters Romanian market, vowing luxury conditions*


These coaches were built for Regiojet (look at the basic color scheme), but after the deal fell through the manufacturer decided to start a train operating company itself. Softronic did about the same thing with Softrans, using their Coradia Minuetto in disguise :hmm: called Hyperion.

Anyway, the first Romanian-built Corail coaches, the AVA200 are (finally !) getting repainted in the Intercity colors (like the newer series):
http://vagonweb.cz/fotogalerie/RO/CFR_B11-2190.php

It does make me sad though that these cars from the late '90s are only receiving a minor refreshment (just new seat covers), while the 1980's GDR-made (Bautzen/Görlitz) or Romanian-built (IVA) coaches are getting the full-blown treatment:

http://forum.lokomotiv.ro/viewtopic.php?t=13989
http://forum.lokomotiv.ro/viewtopic.php?f=160&t=6842
https://forum.metrouusor.com/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=719&start=14 (same series as above, but with also interior photos of the 1st class variant)
https://forum.metrouusor.com/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=731 (coaches for semi-express trains)
http://forum.lokomotiv.ro/viewtopic.php?t=9662 (ex- 71-80 series, built by DWA Bautzen)

Unfortunately, after their main refurbishment they also seem to get little car body maintenance.. Just look at page 3 of the forum topic about the 20-83 series: flaking paint revealing rust patches, paint becoming matte, chalk writing on the coaches, ... hno: 

I'm hoping CFR will manage to improve maintenance in the future, but given the present example I am somewhat doubtful.. :sad2::dunno:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

News concerning the Romanian night trains 29-31 March as seen today in Curtici.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

So the night trains Bucharest-Budapest for about a week will run via Sibiu rather than Sighisoara. Is that really of interest here? The lines ran via Sibiu for several months last year due to construction.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Baron Hirsch said:


> So the night trains Bucharest-Budapest for about a week will run via Sibiu rather than Sighisoara. Is that really of interest here? The lines ran via Sibiu for several months last year due to construction.




As CFR is almost never announcing works in advance online, I posted it here. Feel free to ignore.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> *Romania’s Softronic leases two locomotives to Deutsche Bahn Cargo
> *


Weird name for a locomotive, "soft-". In the west everything is about marketing and perception, facts are irrelevant. This "soft-"tronic locomotive could be the toughest hardest beast on rails but to the average westerner, if the name is not there thy won't be interested. Design it to look mean and aggressive, call it Beastronic, and I guarantee you sales would quadruple. It's all about marketing in the west, not quality. Sad but true.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

It's called Transmontana


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Romania: Astra Trans Carpatic operates two new transport routes
*January 10, 2018



> The public services contract, for December 2017 – December 2019, was concluded between the Romanian Railway Reform Authority and Astra Trans Carpatic, a Romanian private rail passenger transport operator. Thus, Astra Trans Carpatic will operate InterRegio trains on Bucharest – Craiova and Bucharest – Brasov routes.
> 
> The level of state budget compensation as payment for public services and for covering the difference between the level of costs and that of the revenues coming from the approved tariffs will be of RON 17.5 million, in 2018, while in 2019, the compensation will be of RON 25.22 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## karakachanow (May 20, 2014)

Hello,
there are going to be major reductions of CFR trains. Also route 909 from Rosiori to Zimnicea is affected and from Alexandria all the trains seem to be cancelled.
Is there any chance that in July/August passanger train services will still reach Zimnicea?


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

*Rehabilitation works on M300 - Sighisoara Teius*

Footage from the middle of February










[/QUOTE]


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^






 Source: capital.ro


----------



## ionutz_08 (Aug 8, 2011)

why do they need 14 months for A study? by that date the study is already going to be old and when (if) the railway is going to be finished it's going to be outdated.....this country has lot 25 years in infrastructure investments...and now we pay the price....hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

_RvR_ said:


> CFR commissions Bucharest airport rail-link


What about the scheduled metro extension to the airport?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Romanian rail freight company CFR Marfa faces insolvency

By bne IntelliNews March 30, 2018

Romanian rail freight company CFR Marfa is not able to pay the wages of its 7,500 employees before the Easter holiday after the railway infrastructure operator CFR blocked its accounts over unpaid debts worth RON836mn (€180mn), Ziarul Financiar daily reported on March 29. Trade unions representing CFR Marfa workers have appealed to President Klaus Iohannis to help the company. 

A publicly funded bailout for the company would be problematic. Last December, the European Commission said it had already opened an in-depth investigation to assess whether debt write-offs by the Romanian state in favour of CFR Marfa and the failure to collect debts from the company have given the company an unfair advantage in breach of EU state aid rules.

State-owned CFR Marfa has to pay a series of bills — including its employees’ salaries — but is unable to do so because its accounts are blocked. Meanwhile, it has been unable to collect the substantial sums it is owed by its clients, many of whom are either bankrupt or under insolvency, so their accounts are also blocked.

In total, CFR Marfa is owed RON650mn by its clients, the trade unions stressed on March 29. Out of this, RON350mn is owed by state-owned companies, with the two mining and power companies SNLO and CNH Hunedoara being among CFR Marfa’s traditional debtors. 

The chairman of the Federation of Train Drivers Federation (FML), Iulica Mantescu, said that he had sent letters to the presidents of the Senate and the Chamber of Deputies, as well as to the Romanian presidency, asking for an urgent solution to the problem. 

The trade union federation pointed out that CFR Marfa operates 37.8% of freight transport in Romania, and plays a strategic role as well by transporting the military equipment.

CFR Marfa has been in economic difficulties for a number of years. It has a high level of debt, mainly towards the national social security and tax administration agencies, as well as towards the Romanian rail infrastructure manager CFR, which is also fully state-owned.

The Commission's investigation will look at a number of state support measures in favour of CFR Marfa concerning a debt-to-equity swap amounting to RON1.66nn (around €360mn) in 2013 and the failure to collect, since at least 2010, of social security debts and outstanding taxes of CFR Marfa, and of debts towards CFR.


----------



## marty11 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear colleagues, can anybody explain on which routes are former IC2 from Denmark used? I've seen some runs made but it looks like those are being used more on promotional basis. Will they be used on local lines as replacement for severely outdated DMUs from France and Germany or are intended for long distance business?

And second question regarding recent purchase of modern DMUs from France - does anyone have a clue as to what they will be used?


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

One is used on long distance routes, from Timisoara-Oradea, via Arad, in the west of the country.

Looking at the timetable, they appear to carry some commuter traffic on Timisoara-Arad.

There is no official confirmation, but the modern French DMUs could be used in the summer on seasonal traffic on the Bucharest-Constanta-Mangalia line, running 225km under the wires .


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Colleagues, I’ve question regarding rail transport (passenger and freight) between Romania and Bulgaria. More precisely regarding ferries through Danube – rail tracks reach river on several places both in Romania and Bulgaria but do ferries which circulate between those points carry any rail freight cars? And how significant traffic is carried on crossing in Negru Voda – Kardam?


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

There are ferries to Svishtov. You can check this link: http://www.ferry.bg/ferry_en.php
Unfortunately the railway line Kardam-Negru Voda is used only by few freight trains and there is no passenger service.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

When will the DM'90 units arrive and how will they be refurbished?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Richard_P said:


> Colleagues, I’ve question regarding rail transport (passenger and freight) between Romania and Bulgaria. More precisely regarding ferries through Danube – rail tracks reach river on several places both in Romania and Bulgaria but do ferries which circulate between those points carry any rail freight cars? And how significant traffic is carried on crossing in Negru Voda – Kardam?


There used to be ferries between Calafat and Vidin, the installations are still visible on Google Maps, but I suppose the operations stopped when the bridge became operational.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Turkish consortium wins 2.85 bln lei (605 mln euro) Romanian railroad upgrade tender:


https://seenews.com/news/turkish-co...-euro-romanian-railroad-upgrade-tender-640340




> A consortium comprising Turkish companies Alsim Alarko and Makyol has won a tender for upgrading a section of Romanian railways with an offer of 2.85 billion lei ($687 million/605 million euro), Romanian railway infrastructure operator CFR said on Wednesday. Some 82% of the funding necessary for the rehabilitation of 28.2 km of railroad between Apata and Cata, part of Brasov-Sighisoara section, is provided from non-reimbursable EU funds under the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) programme, CFR said in a statement. The remainder will be provided from the state budget. The procurement contract will be signed by both parties following the legal appeal period for the tender. The sub-section is part of the Rhine - Danube Corridor of the Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T). The project aims to upgrade railway infrastructure and superstructure in those sections to allow for a maximum travel speed of 160 km/h of passenger trains and 120 km/h for freight trains, CFR added. Rehabilitation works will be carried out on bridges, underpasses and tunnels. Also, civil works will be carried out in several railway stations including signalling, optics fiber and electrical installations. This is the biggest modernization project out of seven for which CFR has obtained total financing of 1.13 billion euro ($1.28 billion) under the CEF mechanism in April 2018.


Additional details (Romanian): 



https://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/sti...ighisoara-mega-contract-600-milioane-euro.htm


What is unclear for me: Turkish companies will upgrade just the Cața - Apața section, or the complete Brașov - Sighișoara line?














Ghostpoet


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

da_scotty said:


> When will the DM'90 units arrive and how will they be refurbished?


Anyone? I mean the dutch diesel units which where suposed to go to romania.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> Anyone? I mean the dutch diesel units which where suposed to go to romania.



I red in a Dutch railway magazine that the purchase of the DMU’s was cancelled last minute.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Ghostpoet said:


> What is unclear for me: Turkish companies will upgrade just the Cața - Apața section, or the complete Brașov - Sighișoara line?


Only Cața - Apața section.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> Railway line connecting train station to Henri Coanda International Airport is 97% completed
> 
> 
> Railway line connecting train station to Henri Coanda International Airport is 97% completed - ECONOMY
> ...



The new suburban rail line from Gara de Nord to Otopeni airport is to be inaugurated officially today











This is part of the Bucharest RER:


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay, you've seen me enough on the motorway threads, now I'd like to ask some questions regarding the railway network in Romania.

I know that it has one of the best developed railway networks, and part of it is because it developed really well during the communist times, and even before that. They built far more railway, than they would build motorways, and their main focus was the railway system, and let's not forget that everyone back then traveled more by train.

But we also know Romania's main railway corridor line too, however there was, or will be a PiSi version of it.

It's the Ramnicu Valcea - Pitesti railway, a massive and expensive project, that was actually started somewhere in the 70's and it has many parts un - complete.

In this line, lies possibly one of the longest railway viaducts in Romania, the Topolog Viaduct.
As far as I've heard it was 85% finished, before fundings were cut, and construction was stopped.



















What's so interesting about this, is that the entire viaduct seems projected for double tracks, and they probably even considered doing this, and building a second segment, later on.

Now the questions are as following:

When did this entire project came to mind?
When was it actually started?
Did it really stop because fundings were cut? Because Romania built so much railway back then, why would they all of the sudden stop this very important project for them?
Since this entire route is not in operation, does CFR plan in the future to rise this project from the dead, and possibly build Romania's first true high speed railway system from Bucharest, through this route, all the way to Budapest?
There's already many sections on the current main railway corridor that can reach speeds up to 160 km/h, and even be upgraded to 200 km/h.

And after PiSi (A1), and Ploiesti - Brasov (A3), will this be the most expensive transport project in Romania?

Judging by what they have done with this project back then, before killing it, they could re - use most of the built stuff, and simply renovate them, and do the remaining parts.

And last question for today (actually tonight), is there a map that i can see of this planned project? Both from the communist time, and now.

Thanks for the response by the way.


Edit: I saw that project about the railway to the airport, and i got a few questions about it too:

First of all, will this section get electrified? Currently I don't see any overhead wiring. 

And second, why is it only single track, but not dual? They could've made it dual track... Given that trains will run to the airport more than 5 times a day...


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG, you again... When I entered this forum, I first read older pages and googled around...

From the Romanian highway forum you know already that logic, rational decisions have not been taken in Romania as long as socialist ‘Barons’ occupy strategic posts.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Theijs said:


> OMG, you again... When I entered this forum, I first read older pages and googled around...
> 
> From the Romanian highway forum you know already that logic, rational decisions have not been taken in Romania as long as socialist ‘Barons’ occupy strategic posts.


Okay 11 days later, spent about an hour and a half reading this whole thread.

I must admit compared to my country, Romania has done a lot, and at least it's current main corridor is with double tracks and in a good shape.


But about that unfinished line that i asked questions before, i couldn't find much info.

So it seems that it's still a part of Romania's main railway corridor, which is good news. At least they haven't completely abandoned it.

So it means sometime in the future, they might consider to get back on this project, and shorten the distance of international trains, because now they have to go through Brasov which takes longer.

Interesting what the communists did back then. From what they have managed to finish on Ramnicu Valcea - Pitesti railway, it seems that most of the stuff there has been projected for a double track.


So I'm once again asking, is there anything official regarding this project? Most of the sites i managed to find on Google were in Romanian and Google Translate did a poor job.

Imo they should've prioritized finishing this project, than reconstructing the line from Bucharest to Brasov. Had they done that 10 or 15 years ago, they would've finished that section by now, and it would've shortened the distance, and reduced the time as well.

But what you also said, had a point too yeah.



Edit: I did manage to find a map of this location:









And well, what's even weird is that they used this railway because it was somewhat completed, but then after the fall of the communism, since some of the work wasn't finished, this railway line was dismantled and abandoned. 

It doesn't seem that hard to finish this section. 

And as far as i can see on that image, from Golesti, to Ramnicu Valcea, including that line, they will need to double the tracks. Most of the viaducts there are projected for double tracks, so no big issue there. 

And then from Calmanesti to Podu Olt, they will have to double the existing railway track, and do realignment of the railway tracks. 

The rest from Sibiu to Vintu de Jos, those sections that are not double track will have to be doubled, and eventually that's it. 

On this map, i also see a 3rd railway corridor, which I believe it also somewhere links with the new Vidin - Cafalat Bridge (Bulgaria - Romania), so doubling the tracks there, realigning them and if needed building new lines. 

By doing this Romania will complete it's main railway corridors, it will ensure that they are in a decent shape, trains will run fast enough, and countries like Turkey and Bulgaria will be better connected with Europe, by faster and safer railway network for both passenger and freight trains. 

This can be a good alternative to Thessaloniki Port - Budapest railway corridor.


----------



## timis2 (Dec 3, 2010)

TedStriker said:


> Hi there. A recent video taken by ‘LDEGM Trainspotter’ in Beius shows a freight train consisting mostly of refrigerated wagons. Does anyone know both the origin and destination of the train please?
> 
> Please see:


The origin : Sudrigiu

destination: Bucuresti Progresu 
loaded with juices and mineral water


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

In the coming years, until 2030, Softronic Craiova will deliver to Sweden for Green Cargo a number of 100 TransMontana electric locomotives. The new delivery contract is the result of the Swedish customer's satisfaction with deliveries over the last three years.
LE-MA locomotives manufactured by Softronic are equipped with the latest and most efficient equipment, meet all the requirements of interoperability railway regulations and can tow heavy trains in the conditions of the northern climate.




__ https://www.facebook.com/RomaniaFeroviara/posts/2863621623913521


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

I crossed two news items last week:
1) Porr Construction from Austria has been selected to rehabilitate the Bucuresti-Giurgiu line, including repair of bridge at Gradistea;
2) Some news about the line Craiova - Calafat (-Vidin [BG])

Does anyone have more news about nr. 2?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

timis2 said:


> The origin : Sudrigiu
> 
> destination: Bucuresti Progresu
> loaded with juices and mineral water


Thanks very much. Do the freight cars still actually refrigerate, or are they used simply because of the insulation properties they provide.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

It took the Romanian authorities 15 years to sign a contract to restore the railway between Bucharest and Giurgiu, at the border with Bulgaria. We will need to wait until the summer of 2023 before the route can handle international trains again.








Flood damaged railway to be revived


ROMANIA: Porr Construct has been awarded a €97m EU-financed contract to rehabilitate the direct line from București to Giurgiu, which has been out of use since the Grădiștea Bridge over the River Arges collapsed during flooding in 2005. Since then trains between the capital and Giurgiu on ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Other news:
Last September the Ministry of Transport announced modernisation of the line Arad - Timisoara - Caransebes. Now the FS of the next section, the line Caransebes - Craiova has been published. Good news that effort is being made of modernising line 900.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesn't work


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

adymartianul said:


> It doesn't work


Link repaired.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Having checked some connections on Romanian railway network I'm surprised by inadequate passenger services even on some main lines. Let me show one example, taking two major cities on the main line Curtici - Bucharest, they are Sibiu and Brașov. The one-way connections are as follows:

```
dep. Sibiu - arr. Brasov train duration

     03:50 - 07:18       regio  3h28

     07:00 - 09:54      *fast   2h54

     11:51 - 16:00       regio  4h09

     14:20 - 18:33       regio  4h13

     16:30 - 19:30      *fast   3h00

     22:04 - 00:55      *fast   2h51
```
As the bus travel between Sibiu and Brasov takes appr. 2h 30min, only a few trains could be the viable alternative to coaches, thus practically we should consider the fast trains only. After 7:00 the gap between them is "just" 9 hours and 30 minutes. As the present situation doesn't seem to be Covid- influenced (yet), I wonder what's going on? Are the trains in Romania so unprofitable and maybe the government doesn't want to subsidize the passenger traffic at all?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Romania neglicated railways like with other SE Europe countries until recent years.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

eu01 said:


> Having checked some connections on Romanian railway network I'm surprised by inadequate passenger services even on some main lines. Let me show one example, taking two major cities on the main line Curtici - Bucharest, they are Sibiu and Brașov.


The slow and bad connectivity of Sibiu by rail has been discussed last autumn in this thread.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Since December 2020 the Hungarian MAV-Start began selling the new "START Europa" offer, which is a cheap ticket from any station in Hungary to any station in all neighboring counties or vise versa and recenntly CFR calatori also introdused on it's website the so called Noflex fares for international journeys, which allow passengers to travel from any station in Romania to any station in Hungary, Austria and Germany at reasonable prices. I think that this is a good step in direction of making international railway tickets more attractive and less complicated to buy. The next logical step for CFR would be to start selling completely online print at home international tickets like western countries do.
*Does anyone have an Idea if there are such plans for the near future?*
Actually MAV already sells completely online START tickets, but unfortunately only for direct trains and in direction Romania only available in Mav app because of a lack of an agreement with CFR.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

nsnikolov said:


> Since December 2020 the Hungarian MAV-Start began selling the new "START Europa" offer .. online...
> 
> The next logical step for CFR would be to start selling completely online print at home international tickets like western countries do.
> *Does anyone have an Idea if there are such plans for the near future?*


Minister of Transport Catalin Drula announced that updating the ticketing system is included in the budget for 2021. No clue what this entails in practice:


O alocare mult mai consistentă, de 6.328 mii lei, va merge către un alt proiect mult așteptat – Sistem integrat, bază de date unică și furnizare de informații privind serviciul de ticketing al operatorilor de transport feroviar de călători, derulat de Autoritatea pentru Reformă Feroviară.

Source: DOCUMENT Investițiile feroviare din bugetul Ministerului Transporturilor pe 2021


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Bucharest – Giurgiu railway modernisation contract signed
Its great that the railway connection between Ruse and Bucharest is finaly going to be upgraded! Does anyone know what the speed on the new line will be?


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

.


----------



## StefanD_ (Aug 7, 2014)

There is no new line, only the repairing of a portion of the line, including the bridge that collapsed in 2005. So the maximum speed will be the one that used to be - 120 km/h (on some sections).


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

StefanD_ said:


> There is no new line, only the repairing of a portion of the line, including the bridge that collapsed in 2005. So the maximum speed will be the one that used to be - 120 km/h (on some sections).


Yes, but it is written that it is a modernization and I thought that the speed might be increased...
Now I read more detailed and realized that actually they are going to repair only some bridges and the broken part of the line. It is called lot 1 of the modernisation. So let's hope a second lot will follow with complete modernization and electrification...


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

This railway between Cluj-Napoca - Oradea - Hungarian border will be completely rebuilt and electrified. The financing will come from EU Recovery and Resilience Facility. This means that all the works must be finished by 2026 the latest. In the gorge of the river Crișul Repede - seen here - the line will remain single track for ~55 km. However, in the gorge there are 6 train stations where the trains could wait one for another.

Bratca, Bihor county, 2019
Foto: Neel Bechtiger


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice video, but i got a some questions.

Why didn't they electrify the railway to the airport? The benefits are huge (if we are talking from an environmental perspective) of having electric trains over diesel.

Why the new line to the airport is only single track? Is there really a low usage of the train, so they didn't go with double tracks, or? Having double tracks would be useful during peak / rush hours when a lot of people travel.

I could see something under construction, maybe a new train station? I could also spot some tracks under construction as well. Maybe they have plans i the future to double the line to the Airport?

Either ways, for now they could just get those multi mode diesel / electric trains that can switch from electric to diesel mode and vice versa. UK, USA and many other countries have them. The benefits are huge.

And what is the max speed on the new railway line to the airport? Seems to me like it's faster than 80 km/h, probably around 120 km/h? If it is faster, then the benefits could be huge as people will prefer traveling with trains (since they are a faster and safer alternative).

Hope to get my questions answered this time


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

The Wild Boy said:


> Hope to get my questions answered this time


Regarding the airport line, the biggest NGO in Romania (API) has similar questions like you!
And if API doesn’t know the answers, something went really wrong in Romania.
To me this project has been designed by some ancient ingenieurs from communist times, not knowing what are the market demands, not anticipating on the (near) future, nor explaining their choices for this project. It feels like pre-1989 secret project, where the ‘why’ question was never been asked before starting a project (probably we need to meet a 5 year plan target), and not answered afterwards.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

The Wild Boy said:


> Why the new line to the airport is only single track? Is there really a low usage of the train, so they didn't go with double tracks, or? Having double tracks would be useful during peak / rush hours when a lot of people travel.


From the video it takes two minutes to the main line. They would be able to run trains every 5 minutes, which an airport with 15m passengers won't need


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Theijs said:


> Regarding the airport line, the biggest NGO in Romania (API) has similar questions like you!
> And if API doesn’t know the answers, something went really wrong in Romania.
> To me this project has been designed by some ancient ingenieurs from communist times, not knowing what are the market demands, not anticipating on the (near) future, nor explaining their choices for this project. It feels like pre-1989 secret project, where the ‘why’ question was never been asked before starting a project (probably we need to meet a 5 year plan target), and not answered afterwards.


The railway line to OTP Terminal 1 (existing) was going to function (on pandemic mode) for a short while anyhow. This Terminal 1 is going to be discontinued once the new greater Terminal 2 will be built (and is currently in the investment approval phase)*. A new double proper railway line (22 km long, including a 4 km tunnel) will be built together with an expressway connecting the new terminal to both A0 and A3.

* That is the reason why M6 phase 2 was also scrapped, because it reached existing Terminal 1 to be discontinued. 


















Linia de tren către viitorul Terminal 2 al Aeroportului Otopeni ar presupune un racord de 6 km și un tunel de 4 km. Nu va exista legătură între cele două gări de la aeroport - proiect







economie.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

New projects to be upgraded under recovery fund:


_*Cluj Napoca – Oradea – Episcopia Bihor*_ – FS stage TBC 2021 est value 1.6 billion euros;
_*Craiova – Calafat*_ – FS completed, under investment approval, est value 600 m euros;
_*București Nord – Giurgiu Nord*_ – FS stage TBC 2021, est value 300 m euros;
_*Constanța – Mangalia*_ – FS tender phase.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Le Clerk said:


> New projects to be upgraded under recovery fund:
> 
> 
> _*Craiova – Calafat*_ – FS completed, under investment approval, est value 600 m euros;




What do you mean? As the FS is already completed, implementation of reconstruction works is going to be financed under Recovery Fund?



> _*București Nord – Giurgiu Nord*_ – FS stage TBC 2021, est value 300 m euros;


Same question, FS has already been completed. Is phase 1 or phase 2 going to be financed under the Recovery Fund?


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Very good news!
As far as I know for Craiova-Calafat the FS is completed, so probably it is about reconstruction.
For Bucharest-Giurgui I've heard that an Austrian company will bring the line back in use after many years of neglect, but may be a modernisation of the line is not included in this and I suppose it will be done with the recovery funds.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

When will Bucharest - Constanta be upgraded to 200 km/h vmax? I have heard many times before, both officially and unofficially but no government has done anything specific.

That part towards Constanta is flat and suitable for fast railway. It's going to be 40 km/h difference from the existing 160 km/h vmax that there is, and that some trains can reach.

In - fact, does Romania have any trains capable of reaching 200 km/h? I heard that Softronic (or whatever that company was) produced some fast trains, but it exported them to other countries.


----------



## StefanD_ (Aug 7, 2014)

There are no concrete plans to upgrade anything to 200 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Wild Boy said:


> When will Bucharest - Constanta be upgraded to 200 km/h vmax? I have heard many times before, both officially and unofficially but no government has done anything specific.
> 
> That part towards Constanta is flat and suitable for fast railway. It's going to be 40 km/h difference from the existing 160 km/h vmax that there is, and that some trains can reach.
> 
> In - fact, does Romania have any trains capable of reaching 200 km/h? I heard that Softronic (or whatever that company was) produced some fast trains, but it exported them to other countries.


But why !? Bucharest-Constanta is both a line for freight and passengers. It takes less than 2 hours by train to Constanta from Bucharest, what is the point ?! And freight trains will never march at 200 k/h.

BTW: Most exports in Romania are done via this line, including a great part of the production at Dacia and Ford plants.

Softronic trains are used in Romania as well.


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Le Clerk said:


> But why !? I never heard of plans to upgrade it to 200 km/h. Bucharest-Constanta is both a line for freight and passengers. It takes less than 2 hours by train to Constanta from Bucharest, what is the point ?! And freight trains will never march at 200 k/h.


The other thing is, taking a look over Romania, considering Arad - Constanța or Oradea/Cluj-Napoca - Constanța, something between 200-300km/h would be very fine.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

LE: the new min of transportation spoke of a project to upgrade certain lines to 230 km/h, but this would be long term, after 2030.

*___*

Until then, he proposed to upgrade the existing network from PNRR (other lines already proposed t upgrade to 160 km/h), which is degraded from lack of maintenance, and the transports min recently launched a tender to purchase 2 repair platforms to that goal, from EU funds, for a total price of 200 million euros. With these repair platforms it is planned to upgrade 600 km of railway line/year in Romania, and this will be done also from Recovery Funds.










*Source*, *Source*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> Very good news!
> As far as I know for Craiova-Calafat the FS is completed, so probably it is about reconstruction.
> For Bucharest-Giurgui I've heard that an Austrian company will bring the line back in use after many years of neglect, but may be a modernisation of the line is not included in this and I suppose it will be done with the recovery funds.


Already signed with Porr last year:









PORR Construct to rehabilitate Bucharest-Giurgiu railroad in Romania


Austrian group PORR has been awarded a $115m contract for the rehabilitation of Bucharest-Giurgiu railroad line in southern Romania.




www.railway-technology.com





_Austrian group PORR has been awarded a $115m contract for the rehabilitation of the Bucharest-Giurgiu railroad line in Southern Romania.

PORR’s local subsidiary PORR Construct will carry out the construction work for 30 months.

PORR CEO Karl-Heinz Strauss said: “The modernisation of the historically significant rail link between Bucharest and Giurgiu and the landmark in Gradistea will improve the transport infrastructure in the economic region in the long term. We are proud that we are able to realise this technically demanding mega-project.”

Under the design build project, a total of four bridges and track works will be renewed along the line for the Romanian Railway Company (CFR SA).



*_*_

*A bit of history:*

_*Bucharest-Giurgiu is the first railway line built in Romania in the second half of the 19th century (contract signed in 1866 with John Trevor Barclay & John Staniforth, and line opened in 1869). Romania modernised faster its railway network in the second half of the 19th century, after it became independent from the Ottoman Empire and Russian empire, than after the accession to the EU. Back then works were performed mainly by the British companies, and the network was very competitive, almost as dense as the one in the Austro-Hungarian empire. *_


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

other rail projects proposed for upgrade under recovery plan:


Arad-TimișoaraCaransebeș;
Cluj-Episcopia Bihor
Brașov-aeroport Brasov
Timișoara - aeroport Timisoara;
new subway lines in Bucharest and Cluj (!!), and subway trains
and, as said above, overhaul of the existing non-modernised rail network with those rail platforms above
Source: *Romanian Recovery Plan (p19)*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Modernisation of CF 200, main railway line on former CIV, this between Deva and Timisoara:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: Most exports in Romania are done via this line, including a great part of the production at Dacia and Ford plants.



BTW:

Near Constanta:





And this one is near Oradea, not upgraded yet, but follows under the Recovery Plan:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know if CFR Marfă is currently operating any rolling road (RO-LA) services please?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The European Parliament has adopted new streamlining rules for delivering TEN-T corridors up to 2030: €30 billion for infrastructure projects connecting EU regions | News | European Parliament
> 
> See also: https://www.europarl.europa.eu/meet...DV/2021/06-28/CONS_CONS202010537_REV01_EN.pdf


Some railway sections should be in this TEN-T corridor funding program, as they cross Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Theijs said:


> Some railway sections should be in this TEN-T corridor funding program, as they cross Romania.



Yes, they are:

Craiova – București (in planning)
Arad – Sighişoara – Brașov – Predeal (some are currently U/C)
București – Giurgiu – Rousse
Timişoara – Craiova (in planning)
Craiova – Calafat – Vidin – Sofia – Thessaloniki (in planning)
Békéscsaba – Arad – Timişoara

See here in the annex: https://www.europarl.europa.eu/meet...DV/2021/06-28/CONS_CONS202010537_REV01_EN.pdf


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, that means the two railways connecting Curtici with Bucuresti and on the port of Constanta and Bulgaria are now completely covered for modernisation: one route via Craiova, the other route via Brasov.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems PORR started to prepare the modernisation of the line Bucuresti - Giurgiu (border Bulgaria). 
Source: PORR Construct a început amenajarea șantierului pentru lotul Vidra - Comana de pe linia 902 București Progresul - Giurgiu :: Romania Feroviara


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR signed today the contract for the upgrade works on M702 Buzau-Faurei line (40 km) with Swietelski. Top speed will be upgraded to 120 km/h. Cost is 0.3 m euros/km.




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2547816658697414


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that Drula said he had to negotiate hard to get these kind of ‘rail upgrade projects’ funded by the EU recovery fund, but I think the European Commission would like to have seen much more railway projects like this than new highways.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Porr to start RK works on the Bucharest-Giurgiu-BG border line (74 km). The line is the first built in Romania (1869) and will be completely reconstructed now, including the bridges over Arges (1.1 km bridge), Sabar and Neajlov rivers.









Linia de tren Bucureşti – Giurgiu: Constructorul PORR intră în şantier şi începe demolarea podurilor vechi. Prima linie de tren din România este nefuncţională din 2005 şi ar urma să fie redeschisă peste doi ani


Construită în timp record - 4 ani (1865- 1869) şi închisă din 2005, linia de tren Bucureşti – Giurgiu este „oglinda” sistemului feroviar din România şi a




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Theijs said:


> I read somewhere that Drula said he had to negotiate hard to get these kind of ‘rail upgrade projects’ funded by the EU recovery fund, but I think the European Commission would like to have seen much more railway projects like this than new highways.


Motorway projects have been completely agreed with the EC under recovery funds. The only projects that are still in discussion AFAIK are the big coal plants reconversions which are very delicate for Romania.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Le Clerk said:


> Motorway projects have been completely agreed with the EC under recovery funds.


I know, that was not my point. Read it again.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Le Clerk said:


> Porr to start RK works on the Bucharest-Giurgiu-BG border line (74 km). The line is the first built in Romania (1869) and will be completely reconstructed now, including the bridges over Arges (1.1 km bridge), Sabar and Neajlov rivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I understand the reconstruction will be finished after 2 years from now and there will be another project for doubling and electrification of the line.
Here is something about the second project CFR SA se modernizează: A fost lansată licitaţia pentru electrificarea liniei de cale ferată Răduleşti-Giurgiu. Care este valoarea contractului şi ce presupune


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> As far as I understand the reconstruction will be finished after 2 years from now and there will be another project for doubling and electrification of the line.
> Here is something about the second project CFR SA se modernizează: A fost lansată licitaţia pentru electrificarea liniei de cale ferată Răduleşti-Giurgiu. Care este valoarea contractului şi ce presupune


that’s correct. The 1st phase is an RK of existing line (120 km/h) plus reconstruction of the 3 bridges. 2nd phase will be doubling of line and electrification.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR signed today the contract for the upgrade works on M702 Buzau-Faurei line (40 km) with Swietelski. Top speed will be upgraded to 120 km/h. Cost is 0.3 m euros/km.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works just started here.









CFR Infrastructură: Au început lucrările pe tronsonul feroviar Buzău - Făurei, pentru viteza de 120 km/h FOTO - Economica.net


Șantierul feroviar de pe tronsonul Buzău - Făurei (firul II) este operațional, lucrările de reînnoire a infrastructurii feroviare sunt în plină desfășurare pe întreaga distanță, în lungime de 38,6 km, cu fronturi de lucru deschise pe ambele loturi Buzău - Buzău Sud - Cilibia (lotul I) și Cilibia...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR has launched a FS for the doubling of the line connecting GDN with the main Otopeni airport. The line was opened last year and has already reached max capacity for transit to and from the airport via railway line.

I used it when I flew recently and it is very convenient as it is a fast connection (20 min) between the airport and downtown. 

Here is a pic of the main station in the airport:


----------



## Ady (Mar 17, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR has launched a FS for the doubling of the line connecting GDN with the main Otopeni airport. The line was opened last year and has already reached max capacity for transit to and from the airport via railway line.
> 
> I used it when I flew recently and it is very convenient as it is a fast connection (20 min) between the airport and downtown.
> 
> Here is a pic of the main station in the airport:


Doubling from 1 to 2 tracks I presume? How many trains/hour after the expansion?

The arced glass roof reminded me a bit of this (it was kind of a trend in the 1990's in NL), this one is Duivendrecht, where 2 lines cross each other on 2 levels:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Ady said:


> Doubling from 1 to 2 tracks I presume? How many trains/hour after the expansion?
> 
> The arced glass roof reminded me a bit of this (it was kind of a trend in the 1990's in NL), this one is Duivendrecht, where 2 lines cross each other on 2 levels:
> View attachment 1911979


Yes, the plan is to double the existing track, on the 3 km distance of single track. Beyond that the line is double to GDN.

The expected result is that the frequency of trains will increase significantly , but the exact figure is yet to be determined by the feasibility study to be commissioned.

the line is suspended on a viaduct for a few km, so that viaduct will have to be doubled as well.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR has launched a FS for the doubling of the line connecting GDN with the main Otopeni airport. The line was opened last year and has already reached max capacity for transit to and from the airport via railway line.
> 
> I used it when I flew recently and it is very convenient as it is a fast connection (20 min) between the airport and downtown.
> 
> Here is a pic of the main station in the airport:


Does this involve electrification as well?


----------



## StefanD_ (Aug 7, 2014)

Nope. There are only 3 EMUs in Romania anyway.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

I also do not particularly see the point of electrification on that short stretch, especially when considering the investments required to that scope.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Short 40 km section of railway Buzau-Faurei upgrade (RK) is to be completed by end-year. The speed is going to be increased from 30-40 km/h to 120 km/h at a very low cost of euro 300k / km. It includes new track, new concrete cross beams, and reconstruction of junctions with roads.

The project will be continued to Braila for another 60km.

This is part of “quick wins” project which aims to RK in a similar manner 2,500 km of railway, with EUR 1 b from the EU recovery fund by 2026.




__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2584722271673519


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Does anybody know what they are talking about in the video? Seems like some sort of a project regarding the construction of a new railway line or an upgrade of the existing one?


----------



## StefanD_ (Aug 7, 2014)

They are talking about the bad condition of the railway network as a whole.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Connecting Europe Express at Sibiu, Romania[18th September 2021]


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Steam Locomotive Building - for CFR(Romanian Railways) - at J. A. Maffei(later Krauss-Maffei) München in the 1920s


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Le Clerk said:


> Railway Timisoara-Lugoj-Caransebes tendered for upgrade works for an estimated price of euro 700 m. The line is aprox 95 km long, and the upgraded speed will be 160 km/h. Also, a number of train stations will be modernised. The project is funded under the EU Recovery Funds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any fresh news regarding this project?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Qtya said:


> Any fresh news regarding this project?



Still under tender clarifications. Deadline for final bids is 22.11.2021.


Here's the public tender page:





SEAP


Public




e-licitatie.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think this was mentioned here, above is the RER project for Bucbarest which is proposed by the mayor together with the Government under the Recovery Plan. It is a project to open the Bucharest ring-rail and another 8 lines around Bucharest for commuting services during 2024-2026, and to acquire new electrical trains for the services. The whole project will cost 600 m euros by 2026, and will be funded from the Recovery Funds. This is first phase, other 2 phases of modernisation will follow after 2026. 

*Source*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Le Clerk said:


> Still under tender clarifications. Deadline for final bids is 22.11.2021.
> 
> 
> Here's the public tender page:
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Qtya said:


> Thank you very much!


This project (modernization of the Caransebeș-Timișoara line) is included in the EU Recovery Fund for about 1.5 b Euros. Another one is to be tendered soon also under Recovery Fund, Cluj Napoca-Oradea-Hu border, for about 1.4 b Euros.


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M200 Vetel-Barzava, Rhein-Danube corridor:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Softronic locomotives, made in Craiova, on route to Sweden














Softronic Craiova to supply 100 electric locomotives to Sweden


Softronic Craiova to supply 100 electric locomotives to Sweden Softronic Craiova Group has signed a contract with the Swedish company Green Cargo to supply 1




www.railway.supply





ˆˆ


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania to buy 37 electric trains from Alstom - The Romania Journal


The company Alstom Ferroviaria SpA (part of the European group Alstom) on Thursday won the tender to deliver 37 new electric trains for passenger transport kin Romania. The trains are purchased by the Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure, through the Railway Reform Authority (ARF). These are...




www.romaniajournal.ro


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Transmontana Locomotives seen in February & March 2020. Enjoy!


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

Ministerul Transporturilor: Vagoanele de dormit de pe rutele interne sunt vechi de 54 de ani / Pe rutele externe, companiile de transport străine sunt obligate să înlocuiască la graniță vagoanele românești, defecte


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^

this is why CFR is acquiring new trains from ALSTOM:


Le Clerk said:


> Romania to buy 37 electric trains from Alstom - The Romania Journal
> 
> 
> The company Alstom Ferroviaria SpA (part of the European group Alstom) on Thursday won the tender to deliver 37 new electric trains for passenger transport kin Romania. The trains are purchased by the Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure, through the Railway Reform Authority (ARF). These are...
> ...





https://www.romania-insider.com/alstom-electric-trains-romania-contract\














> The contract covers the purchase of 20 electric trains and their maintenance for 15 years, with the possibility of doubling the quantity and the maintenance period. The trains will be delivered within 31 months of signing the contract.
> 
> The financing of this project is ensured from the Large Infrastructure Operational Program - POIM and the state budget.


*____*

Another tender for longer routes trains, including international routes, is ongoing.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Further to the above, a larger tender is now prepared for 


20 EMUs for long distance, with 6 cars each
12 H-EMUs (hydrogen EMUs) for long distance with 4 cars
16 new locomotives with ERTMS capable of 160 km/h, and 16 cars each 









După ce a anulat licitația pentru 40 de trenuri regionale, ARF pregătește licitații pentru 20 de rame electrice și 12 cu hidrogen - Economica.net


Autoritatea pentru Reformă Feroviară (ARF) pregătește licitațiile pentru materialul rulant prevăzut în Planul Național de Redresare și Reziliență (PNRR). Este vorba de 20 de rame electrice, 12 rame cu hidrogen și 16 locomotive electrice noi. De asemenea, reprezentanții ARF amintesc că CNSC a...




www.economica.net


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Capable of hauling 16 cars each


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, that is what I wrote. 

___


new line on M200 (Rhein-Danube Corridor)


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

works on M300 Brasov-Sighisoara, by ALSTOM-AKTOR-ARCADA. The builder just acquired 4 TBMs to bore the longest tunnels in Romania so far, of 5 km and 7 km respectively.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, that is what I wrote.


Sure



> 16 new locomotives with ERTMS capable of 160 km/h, and 16 cars each


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Railway between Vatra Dornei and Câmpulung Moldovenesc.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Railway anniversary ai Brașov station - 13th August 2019


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bulgaria/Bulmarket becomes the 9th customer for the Softronic locomotives made in Romania (Craiova)


















Bulmarket/United Railways din Bulgaria devine al 9-lea client Softronic și achiziționează 2 locomotive TransMontana care vor fi livrate în cursul anului 2022 :: Romania Feroviara


Compania de transport Bulmarket din Bulgaria a semnat vineri un contract cu producătorul Softronic Craiova pentru achiziționarea a 2 locomotive noi TransMontana. Sunt primele locomotive produse la Softronic pentru piața din Bulgaria și vor opera în România la subsidiara Bulmarket - United...




www.romaniaferoviara.com


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Le Clerk said:


> Softronic locomotives made in Romania (Craiova)


Is Softronic a continuator of Electroputere locomotive producer or did it emerge as a brand new company?


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Brand new company founded by ex-Electroputere employees


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Porrr started works on the modernisation of line between Bucharest-Gara de Nord and Giurgiu railway station, and the reconstruction of the collapsed rail bridge at Gradistea (1130 m). Contract value is almost 100 m euros.

This is the oldest line in Romania, in operation from 1869 (built between 1865-1869, at the order of the first king of Romania - Alexandru Ioan Cuza). This line also serves citizens of Ruse travelling to Otopeni airport in Romania, and further into the EU.






__ https://www.facebook.com/IrinelScriosteanu/posts/432693148242547


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

the government has approved the acquisition of 99 new trains, of which 62 regional trains and 37 inter-regional trains.



https://clubferoviar.ro/guvernul-aproba-achizitia-a-99-de-trenuri-din-care-62-regionale-restul-inter-regionale/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

the government has approved the investment of almost 2 billion euros in the upgrade of the Cluj-Oradea-HU border mainline M300.



https://clubferoviar.ro/peste-noua-miliarde-de-lei-electrificarea-si-reabilitarea-liniei-cluj-episcopia-bihor/


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

_This post comes from the Romanian Highway Forum_



Adrian.02 said:


> Regarding the North Train Station of Timișoara, I do recommend you to come over and have a look for yourself, to see how the train station of a future european capital of culture looks like (CFR has only painted it a few years ago, and that was it!!! The lack of interest is simply amazing).
> The news article(with quite a bombastic title) regarding the train station, in romanian:
> 
> 
> ...


I read the article, it’s about what the new minister of transport, Sorin Grindeanu _personally_ likes to see:
A refurbished station of Caransebes and Timisoara Nord.

If I’m not mistaken, he can lift here on an already to the European Commission submitted request for funding, rehabilitation of the railway Arad - Timișoara - Caransebeș.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*M900: *contract signed with Baicons Impex SRL - ISPCF SA for FS+TD for Rosiorii de Vede-Craiova section (110 km) part of Bucharest-Craiova-Timisoara mainline 900. Speed will be upgraded to 160 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

a new TEN-T regulation is proposed by the EU Commission and it includes a proposal for funding a HSR line between Bucharest and Budapest. The alignment is unclear yet, but could be either on Bucharest-Craiova-Lugoj-Timisoara-Arad or Bucharest-Pitesti-Sibiu-Cluj-Oradea. 



https://clubferoviar.ro/linia-de-mare-viteza-bucuresti-budapesta/


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

I read the article, it concludes with the sentence that all railways on TEN-T should be at 160 km/h by 2040. That is something else than a dedicated HSR for 200 km/h or more.

So I understand from the article that European Commissioner Valean gives Romania the opportunity to upgrade the alignment Cluj - Sibiu - Brasov, if needed from scratch to shorten the distance. To my knowledge, the other sections between Budapest and Bucharest are already covered by other upgrades to 160 km/h.

But looking at a possible source of this information, I understand something else from the maps. it writes about new alignments for 200 km/h or higher. A bit confusing. From which budget a new HSR should be paid? How much co-finance is required from the Romanian government?


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

A new high speed railway line in Romania, running though the carpathians??? 









Okay in all seriousness, i would like to see how that would happen. A completely new alignment would mean lots of viaducts, tunnels, more smoother curves... 

How about reviving the railway PiSi corridor, that was a plan of the communists that never materialized. The distance from Bucharest to Budapest would be much shortened that way, than doing a connection though Brasov. Eventually Bucharest - Brasov can just stay 160 km/h. Build a high speed rail from Pitesti to Sibiu, and that will shorten most of the distance. Infact it doesn't need to be over 200 km/h, even 140 - 160 km/h would make a difference. 

Okay, first Romania should have to finish it's first motorway though the carpathians, then we can talk about a new railway line with a completely new alignment though the carpathians. 

Btw, would many people ride on a high speed line from Bucharest to Budapest? I know that for Romania it will be a gateway to Europe. Hungary is already part of a bigger more ambitious high speed railway line project, linking Austria, Slovakia, Czechia and Germany. So if Romania would get connected to Hungary's high speed railway network, it would in turn alow it to have a direct inter - city high speed railway connections with other cities in Western and Central Europe. That's great, but it's going to be a long way untill it actually happens.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Intriguing concepts, both. It would be great to make use of the old route partially built for the Diretissimo Bucharest-Sibiu via Pitești. And as Wild Boy suggests, this would already gain results when the line is connected near Alba Iulia to the u/c redeveloped line Bucharest-Budapest via Sigișoara; the second half via Oradea could be developed later. On the other hand, the route via Craiova would be topographically much easier to handle; it is in desperate need of redevelopment anyways, especially in the hilly section in the West. However, it connects fewer settlements of note, as there is not much to my knowledge on the line between Arad and Timișoara almost on the border, Craiova, and Bucharest, in form of settlements, and the Hungarian Romanians, who are more prone to travel to Budapest, mostly reside along the other two corridor routes mentioned. The advantage of the southern line would be if it built a branch from Turnu Severin to Vidin, providing a faster connection between Sofia and Budapest as well as to Bucharest.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

How much money is already spent or allocated Arad-Brasov-Bucharest. That has been under upgrade for many years.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Dear Bob, I do not think this is an either or scenario. Arad-Brașov-Bucharest will be ready in a couple of years. However, Romania is a huge country, and has several centers of settlement in different areas. And due to the complicated geography, in order to spin a network with sufficient coverage of most of these towns, these lines will converge in Bucharest in the east (excluding of course Constanta and Moldova region, which lie east of there) and Arad or even beyond the border in Budapest on the other. Romania could easily use three Northwest to Southeast corridors of this kind. It is of course a question which one should have priority and be developed for maximum speeds and which ones could do with medium speeds as well. But the potential is there, if a real switch to rails as primary medium and long-distance mode of transport ever becomes a real priority.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Theijs said:


> I read the article, it concludes with the sentence that all railways on TEN-T should be at 160 km/h by 2040. That is something else than a dedicated HSR for 200 km/h or more.
> 
> So I understand from the article that European Commissioner Valean gives Romania the opportunity to upgrade the alignment Cluj - Sibiu - Brasov, if needed from scratch to shorten the distance. To my knowledge, the other sections between Budapest and Bucharest are already covered by other upgrades to 160 km/h.
> 
> But looking at a possible source of this information, I understand something else from the maps. it writes about new alignments for 200 km/h or higher. A bit confusing. From which budget a new HSR should be paid? How much co-finance is required from the Romanian government?


The Commisson is clearly proposing a HSR for Romania: over 200 kph speeds. See official map below:

*















*

est cost is cca 20 b Euros, due to a huge *20 km tunnel in the Carpathians* near Brasov!


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> *M900: *contract signed with Baicons Impex SRL - ISPCF SA for FS+TD for Rosiorii de Vede-Craiova section (110 km) part of Bucharest-Craiova-Timisoara mainline 900. Speed will be upgraded to 160 km/h.
> 
> View attachment 2496329


Signed for Bucharest-Rosiorii as well - cca 100 km. So the entire line between Bucharest and Craiova will be modernised.









Modernizarea liniei de tren Bucureşti - Craiova : CFR Infrastructură a semnat contractul pentru proiectare şi pe secţiunea Bucureşti- Roşiori/Între Bucureşti şi Craiova trenurile de călători vor circula cu viteza maximă de 160 km/h


CFR Infrastructură face un pas important pentru modernizarea liniei de tren Bucureşti- Craiova, contractele de proiectare a celor două secţiuni dintre




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M200 new line U/C to 160 kph, section Curtici-Simeria - 200 km

View attachment 2517877


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

nsnikolov said:


> Do you thing trains will start using the shorter line Giurgiu - Bucharest after it is repaired, but before the electrification?


Works should be completed by late 2022. I guess passenger trains will use the line by summer 2023 as long as it doesn’t interfere with the electrification works (Lot 2).


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Alstom to supply up to 40 Coradia Stream electric inter-regional trains and associated maintenance in Romania
 

The present contract for the first 20 trains and associated maintenance services for 15 years has a total value of €270 million The Coradia Stream will be the first passenger train to be provided by Alstom in Romania




www.alstom.com
















*The present contract for the first 20 trains and associated maintenance services for 15 years has a total value of €270 million*
*The Coradia Stream will be the first passenger train to be provided by Alstom in Romania*
25 March 2022 – Alstom and the Romanian Railway Reform Authority (ARF) have signed a contract for the delivery of 20 Coradia Stream inter-regional trains and associated 15-year maintenance services. The value of the contract is estimated at €270 million. These trains will be the first passenger trains provided by Alstom for operation in Romania. 

The contract can be extended with the option for another 20 trains, to be confirmed by firm order from the beneficiary. Including extended maintenance on the entire fleet, the total estimated value of the project could thus exceed €750 million.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> Do you thing trains will start using the shorter line Giurgiu - Bucharest after it is repaired, but before the electrification?


yes, that's the plan, and this is why the current repair works U/C by Porr have been contracted. This is Phase 1 for Bucharest-Giurgiu line, and when completed the line will be opened for non-electrified traffic.

Phase 2 - electrification of the line: FS was completed in December last year, and now is in environment permit stage. The plan is to contract electrification works soon. Let's see whether Porr is also going to be selected for this one.



https://clubferoviar.ro/modernizarea-liniei-ferate-bucuresti-giurgiu/


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Le Clerk said:


> yes, that's the plan, and this is why the current repair works U/C by Porr have been contracted. This is Phase 1 for Bucharest-Giurgiu line, and when completed the line will be opened for non-electrified traffic.
> 
> Phase 2 - electrification of the line: FS was completed in December last year, and now is in environment permit stage. The plan is to contract electrification works soon. Let's see whether Porr is also going to be selected for this one.
> 
> ...


This sounds good and it will cut the travel time Ruse - Bucharest by more than a hour and after so many years the train may again become poular instead of all the taxis and buses! It will be very nice if BG and RO ministers finally agree on one border check in Ruse, so that the train to Bulgaria no more has to stop at Giurgiu Nord(it can still stop for a minute if needed)... In Vidin it works very well and after the train departs from Vidin station, there is no more border control in Romania.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

nsnikolov said:


> It will be very nice if BG and RO ministers finally agree on one border check in Ruse


What are the chances to include both Romania and Bulgaria into the Schengen area?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

eu01 said:


> What are the chances to include both Romania and Bulgaria into the Schengen area?


To answer this question, I go here off topic.
I suspect that if BG lifts its veto over opening talks with NMK, in exchange Schengen Access could be granted (if no other EU member states object). 

Back on topic:
With the current Romanian government, I start to doubt if EU memberstates want to grant Schengen Access, looking at the (under)performance, e.g. the unfavourable actions by current minister of Infrastructure, Grindeanu.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Even without Schengen, if the border check is well organized and if it is done on one station together by both BG and RO police like in Vidin, crossing the border may be a lot faster.
Also it would be better if the policemen have devices which allow them to check the documents on the train, so that they don't have to take them to their office.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Just crossed the Ruse - Giurgiu border by bus. There was no exit check at all in Ruse. It is unclear why this has to be different for the railway. 
Getting rid of the Schengen veto against Romania and Bulgaria is on the agenda again these days. The new Bulgarian government wants to prove itself in this field and the new prime minister could not care less about stuffy old discussions about which historical character is the exclusive property of Bulgarian and which of Macedonian nationalism. I think he just needs a good strategy out of the confrontation in order not to make the Bulgarian nationalists mobilize against him. So keep our fingers crossed that EU-wide Schengen will become a reality sometime soon.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

@nsnikolov

finally there is footage of works on Bucharest-Giurgiu line. this is limited to works on the Gradistea new bridge. the old collapsed bridge was demolished by Porr last year.

BTW: AFAIK the bridge will be quite large, because it needs to account for some distant project to make Arges river navigable for ships reaching Bucharest. can't find the renders now.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

So, is the government in Romania interested in building a 300 km/h high speed - railway line from Bucharest to Budapest, as advised by the EC?

Budapest is already investing over 11 billion EUR to transform it's railway infrastructure, they are planning to build an underground tunnel. A lot of insane plans going on...

What does Bucharest plan? I see Bucharest has a lot of circular railway lines, that seem to be in a bad condition. Does Bucharest plan any RER like system, aside from the one to the Airport? No plans for redeveloping Gare de Nord?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Wild Boy said:


> So, is the government in Romania interested in building a 300 km/h high speed - railway line from Bucharest to Budapest, as advised by the EC?


This is the plan, but no steps have been taken in that direction yet.



> What does Bucharest plan? I see Bucharest has a lot of circular railway lines, that seem to be in a bad condition. Does Bucharest plan any RER like system, aside from the one to the Airport?


yes. below is the planned metropolitan railway system. some of it is functional already.









more *here*



> No plans for redeveloping Gare de Nord?


Yes, there is a plan for the complete redevelopment of Gara de Nord and neighbouring areas, a huge undertaking of billions Euros, which is meant to completely transform the whole neighbourhood, and it is planned for this decade.

Station will be moved underground while the surface area will be transformed into leisure plus business. A monorail is also planned to connect the 2 proposed terminals of the main train station.




































More *here*.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania to revitalise a double-gauged railway that connects Giurgiulesti UA/RO border point with the maritime harbour of Galati in order to allow Ukraine's agricultural production to be exported via maritime ships into the Black Sea and to North Africa.



















and a Google image of the double gauged track in Romania



















EXCLUSIV Portul Galați devine crucial în exportul cerealelor ucrainene spre Africa datorită unei vechi linii de cale ferată cu ecartament de tip sovietic. Grindeanu: Trenurile ucrainene nu mai pierd timpul la graniță cu schimbarea roților


O veche linie ferată cu ecartament larg, de tip sovietic, va fi redată rapid în folosinței în portul Galați, astfel încât trenurile de marfă încărcate cu




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania to build several large/Soviet gauged tracks to the borders with both Ukraine and Moldova to increase rail traffic with these countries.









România vrea să-și ajute vecinii afectați de război prin investiții în linii feroviare de ecartament larg - Economica.net


Ministerul Transporturilor și Infrastructurii (MTI) analizează măsuri pentru dezvoltarea legăturilor cu Republica Moldova și Ucraina în sectorul feroviar, potrivit unui document publicat pe site-ul propriu. Printre acestea se numără investiții în linii cu ecartament larg și în achiziția de...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Wild Boy said:


> So, is the government in Romania interested in building a 300 km/h high speed - railway line from Bucharest to Budapest, as advised by the EC?


So officially now the government is preparing the tender for the planning of the HSR line in Romania on the alignment Bucharest-Pitesti-Sibiu-Cluj-Oradea, a 590 km line with allowed speeds of over 200 km/h. Est cost is about 17 b euros.










Prima cale ferată de mare viteză din România: Costul studiului de fezabilitate pentru linia Constanța - București - Ungaria, estimat la 120 milioane de euro - Economica.net


Ministerul Transporturilor și Infrastructurii (MTI) propune realizarea unui studiu de fezabilitate pentru construcția primei căi ferate de mare viteză din România cu un cost estimat de 120 milioane de euro (142 milioane de euro cu TVA), potrivit Programului Feroviar, pus în dezbatere pe site-ul...




www.economica.net


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Le Clerk said:


> So officially now the government is preparing the tender for the planning of the HSR line in Romania on the alignment Bucharest-Pitesti-Sibiu-Cluj-Oradea, a 590 km line with allowed speeds of over 200 km/h. Est cost is about 17 b euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mentioned some kind of a 20km tunnel under the Carpathians? Where would such a tunnel be? Would it be safe from a seismic - point of view? 

If such a 20km tunnel gets built, it would make it one of the longest in this region.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The Wild Boy said:


> You mentioned some kind of a 20km tunnel under the Carpathians? Where would such a tunnel be? Would it be safe from a seismic - point of view?
> 
> If such a 20km tunnel gets built, it would make it one of the longest in this region.


The Carpathian alignment would be the same as PiSi so it would be multiple tunnels probably through the mountain . The final number and lenght of the tunnels will be established by FS.This is a long term project to be finished in stages by 2040.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

this is a line with a recent RK made last year


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Rhein-Danube Corridor works in Romania: Mintia-Conop section


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Le Clerk said:


> The Carpathian alignment (of the HSL Bucharest - Budapest] would be the same as PiSi so it would be multiple tunnels probably through the mountain . The final number and lenght of the tunnels will be established by FS.This is a long term project to be finished in stages by 2040.


I wouldn’t be surprised if despite a (good) FS, still suprises might happen, like in Austria: Semmering base tunnel opening postponed


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

_shared from a different SSC Forum_

Question (by Theijs):
Currently there is work in progress on the stretch Budapest - Békéscsaba - Arad - Craiova - Vidin - Mezdra - Sofia, to be finished by 2030.

In SSC is also discussion about the HSL Budapest - Cluj - Sibiu - Bucharest - Sofia by 2040.
I assume the route Budapest - Sofia via Craiova - Vidin is shorter and faster with 120-160 km/h by 2030 than the HSL for passenger service.

Answer (by LeClerk):
It is going to be shorter but “faster” no. The above line is planned to be a modernised line with speeds of up to 160 km/h for passenger trains and up to 120 km/h for freight trains. This is going to be mainly a freight line.

The HSR line from Bucharest to Cluj and Budapest is planned for speeds over 200 km/h and is obviously mainly a passenger line. But it is true that this line is going to be extremely expensive to built and it is going to take at least 2 decades from now - being planned for 2040, while the line from Arad to Craiova and Vidin is planned for 2030 (some sections are currently for builder decision in Romania BTW: Timisoara-Lugoj-Carasebes, while Caransebes-Craiova should be prepared for tender of works, while for Craiova- Calafat there is a governmental decision to electrify it and modernise it for 160 km/h - hope it moves ahead already) and so it is more realistic.

Any way, what I said was that it would be a shame if the HSR line is planned to stop in Bucharest while it could continue through in Bulgaria and end in Greece maybe in Thessaloniki or even better Athens.


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't know if Romania can modernize Arad - Golenti by 2030, but I am sure Bulgaria can not modernize Sofia - Vidin by 2030! Vidin - Medkovez will probably be modernised by then funded by EU Programme 2021-2027and there is also some hope for Medkovez - Mezdra, because they are now starting a feasible study, but Mezdra - Sofia... no way to happen soon.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Arad-Caransebes modernisation is currently under different stages for tender for works. There are unfortunately numerous appeals currently which block the award.
Caransebes-Craiova FS is completed, with 1 year delay, but it is completed. Tender for works should follow.
From Craiova to Calafat the Government approved last year the investment, tenders for work should be organised. Probably together with Craiova-Caransebes. The section is about 106 km long, and it will be electrified and built for speeds up to 160 km/h. Investment estimated at 660 m euros.











*___*

BTW: the EC published the new map of HSR in Romania. It's going through Brasov-Ploiesti, not through Sibiu-Pitesti. 

*3. One objective of the TEN-T revision is to better link the Eastern part of the EU to the European high speed network. The new TEN-T network in Romania includes a high speed line that will link Romania (connecting Constanta, Bucarest, Brasov, Sibiu, Cluj-Napoca, Oradea) to the centre of Europe in Vienna (through Budapest).

In Romania the high speed line is included in the extended core network (deadline of completion 2040). To be noted that the stretch between Bucarest and Constanta is in the core network (deadline 2030). This line will include a tunnel of around 22 km south of Brasov, which will increase the efficiency of the whole line and which is part of the core network (deadline 2030).








*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR received 10 bids for the almost euros 1b project to RK 1,500 km of railway across the country. Funding is from Recovery Plan.









CFR Infrastructură a primit 10 oferte la licitația de 4 miliarde de lei pentru reparații pe 1500 de kilometri de cale ferată


CFR Infrastructură a primit 10 oferte la licitația cu o valoare maximă de 4,2 miliarde lei pentru reparații pe aproape 1500 de kilometri de cale ferată.




economedia.ro


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

nsnikolov said:


> I don't know if Romania can modernize Arad - Golenti by 2030, but I am sure Bulgaria can not modernize Sofia - Vidin by 2030! Vidin - Medkovez will probably be modernised by then funded by EU Programme 2021-2027and there is also some hope for Medkovez - Mezdra, because they are now starting a feasible study, but Mezdra - Sofia... no way to happen soon.


Don’t worry, the chances for Romania to finish any railway modernisation programmes with alacrity are close to zero. There are huge problems with virtually every single project, from delayed civils, to huge problems with implementing signalling, to sub standard projects etc.

Bucharest - Constanta line is still not finished more than 10 years later, with two bottlenecks (Ciulnita and Fetesti) and with disastrous infrastructure in the Port of Constanta, which was not included in the original modernisation plan, because this type of future thinking does not exist. Plus, they got rid of loads of freight sidings during the modernisation, meaning there is insufficient freight capacity - amateurism all around.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

AndreiB said:


> Don’t worry, the chances for Romania to finish any railway modernisation programmes with alacrity are close to zero. There are huge problems with virtually every single project, from delayed civils, to huge problems with implementing signalling, to sub standard projects etc.
> 
> Bucharest - Constanta line is still not finished more than 10 years later, with two bottlenecks (Ciulnita and Fetesti) and with disastrous infrastructure in the Port of Constanta, which was not included in the original modernisation plan, because this type of future thinking does not exist. Plus, they got rid of loads of freight sidings during the modernisation, meaning there is insufficient freight capacity - amateurism all around.


LOL, the government waited for a crisis of the type of Ukraine to start fixing the dozens of rail tracks (95 tracks in the port to be precise) in Constanta port which is now on-going. The reality is the port is really stretched with the huge influx of Ukrainian cereals, something which was never designed for, and the servicing of the Ukrainian cereal exports cannot be done without overhauling the entire rail infrastructure in the port.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

The current fixing on tracks in the port is a patch job, not the wholesale renovation which is still in planning phase and will take 10+ years, most likely.

Most of the network is handling negligible traffic - frunzaverde estimated 15-25% of design capacity used in key bottlenecks (e.g. mountain passes). Passenger traffic alone is a fifth of the traffic in 1990 (I don’t have the stats for freight, but there’s been a sharp decline there as well). The lack of capacity across the network is largely due to lack of maintenance, not so much design.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*Softronic Craiova and Green Cargo have signed the contract for a batch of 6 TransMontana locomotives with delivery until 2024*


_Starting last week, Softronic Craiova and Green Cargo signed the contract for a new batch of 6 TransMontana locomotives that will be delivered to Sweden by 2024. We had the information for some time but we had to wait for the official order. Green Cargo is the Swedish state-owned railway freight operator and in turn had to wait for the approval of the investment plan by the government and the company's management, the order coming when the amounts of money available for investments in rolling stock were approved.

Green Cargo will own from 2024 or sooner if possible a fleet of 22 TransMontana locomotives classified as Mb series in Sweden, the locomotives that until now used exclusively the trains with rolled steel between Lulea and Borlange, towing 3,600-3,800 tonnages at speeds of 80-100km /h by hill and mountain railway, have slowly but surely become the most efficient asset in the Swedish state OTF fleet.

The capacity of the locomotives to operate according to the design and at temperatures of -40 * C or lower, combined with efficient 6-axle traction led Green Cargo to start the authorization procedures in Norway and started the tests with the Mb series locomotives in single traction freight trains other than heavy trains with rolled steel._


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

AndreiB said:


> The current fixing on tracks in the port is a patch job, not the wholesale renovation which is still in planning phase and will take 10+ years, most likely.
> 
> Most of the network is handling negligible traffic - frunzaverde estimated 15-25% of design capacity used in key bottlenecks (e.g. mountain passes). Passenger traffic alone is a fifth of the traffic in 1990 (I don’t have the stats for freight, but there’s been a sharp decline there as well). The lack of capacity across the network is largely due to lack of maintenance, not so much design.


If they manage to RK those 1,500 km of main line currently under tender, it will be a huge step ahead to increase capacity and speed on most important lines. Too bad they are putting a huge amount of money into those useless hydrogen trains, I'd rather had that money go into a general overhaul of most if not all lines in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M300 construction


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> LOL, the government waited for a crisis of the type of Ukraine to start fixing the dozens of rail tracks (95 tracks in the port to be precise) in Constanta port which is now on-going. The reality is the port is really stretched with the huge influx of Ukrainian cereals, something which was never designed for, and the servicing of the Ukrainian cereal exports cannot be done without overhauling the entire rail infrastructure in the port.


You would have thought that this would have every available resource used on it by the Romanian government and the EU right now, or even the US Army Engineering Corps, given the urgency


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, when it comes to railways, Romania does not know the meaning of the word “urgency” (or maintenance tbf) - every improvement moves at a glacial pace.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Stuu said:


> You would have thought that this would have every available resource used on it by the Romanian government and the EU right now, or even the US Army Engineering Corps, given the urgency


a lot of “emergency” money from national budget is put into Constanta port railway overhaul, which has been neglected in the past 30 years - Euros 40 m has been eyed for the overhaul of the railway network there in the past couple of weeks. this is obviously unexpected expenditure which has been made available on an emergency basis to help Ukraine’s exports which are now blockaded in the Black Sea. Some emergency funds are also being currently invested in the port of Galati to put into service the Soviet gauged line there in the same idea to serve the Ukrainian exports.

On top, I am reading the EU also wants to revise its transportation priorities in this part of Europe, on an emergency basis, including the TEN-T regulation. I think most of the money will go into railway upgrades, in Ukraine, but Romania will be a good part of it.

BTW: Already 2 container ships departed from Constanta loaded with Ukrainian cereals, and a 3rd is in process, so things are going into the right direction. But my understanding is that most of the load comes on barges on the Danube into the Constanta port, so not on railways, mostly due to the constant bombing of the Ukrainian railways and railway bridges by the Russian army, precisely with the scope to impede Ukrainian economic activity and exports through Romania as well. I do not see how the EU can fix that.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Some more info from Reuters on Constanta’s scramble to accommodate Ukraine’s exports this year.

———









Romanian port races against clock to move Ukrainian grain to global markets


Pressed into emergency service by the blockade of Ukraine's seaports by Russian invaders, neighbouring Romania is racing against time to move Ukrainian grain to global markets before the next harvest triggers bottlenecks.




www.reuters.com





Last year, Constanta’s port shipped a record high 25.2 million tonnes of grain from Romania and its landlocked neighbours Serbia, Hungary and Austria.

Panait estimated that operators, with promised fresh investment in infrastructure, could handle another 20% on top of last year’s volumes, or roughly 5 million tonnes.

He said government- or EU-backed support could help operators invest in costly equipment needed to fully handle Ukrainian cargo, like cranes, train loading equipment and gear for raw materials which the port does not usually handle.

Comvex operates Europe’s fastest-loading grain terminal, which can process up to 70,000 tonnes per day.

Earlier this week, it was unloading 10 train wagons per hour. In June, it will add a second unloading line for barges which will double its barge capacity, Panait said.

Comvex has also shipped roughly 160,000 tonnes of Ukrainian iron ore over the last month through its mineral handling terminal. In May it signed a separate contract with a Ukrainian producer to ship up to 180,000 tonnes of iron ore per month.

*INFRASTRUCTURAL CHALLENGE*
Problems with Constanta port’s connecting infrastructure have posed one of the main challenges to taking on Ukrainian grain. At the start of the year, around 700 rusty wagons were blocking the tracks, and rail rehabilitation works were stalled.


Since then, Romania’s state-owned rail freight company has removed around half of the de-commissioned wagons.

In June, it will start rehabilitating 35 rail lines in the port, a 200-million-lei ($42.08 million) investment, the transport minister said. It is also working on rehabilitating both wide and regular gauge railroads connecting Ukrainian territory with Romanian sea and Danube river ports.

Constanta will use EU funds for a dredging project to improve berth depth and plans to expand operating capacity by adding 17 berths in the longer term. Port operations were up 10-11% so far this year, Goidea said.

Capacity would be stretched from July with the arrival of new crops from Constanta port’s regular clients.

“I do not see a problem at the moment operating grains,” Goidea said. “Without question it will get crowded (after the new harvest) but this is the situation, we must find solutions. We will do the best we can.” (Reporting by Luiza Ilie, Editing by Mark Heinrich)


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M200 construction


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

*DP World's Aiud intermodal terminal goes in a straight line*

*DP World marked the launch of the intermodal terminal in Decea, near Aiud through a press conference in the presence of company representatives.*

An investment of 15 million dollars, the intermodal terminal located near the city of Aiud has the potential to transform the way goods in Romania are transported worldwide. The terminal is scheduled to become operational in the first half of 2023.


Present at today's event, Cosmin Cârstea, CEO of DP World Constanţa & DP World Logistics Romania said: _“The terminal and the hub around it will be developed in the vicinity of Aiud. The intermodal terminal will be a modern one, through which the city of Aiud will connect with the rest of the world through the most important hub for the transport of goods in the region - the Port of Constanţa. It will operate direct high-speed trains on the route Aiud - Constanța via a direct railway line._


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

First footage of works on Bucharest-Giurgiu line M900 U/C by Porr


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

AndreiB said:


> Bucharest - Constanta line is still not finished more than 10 years later, with two bottlenecks (Ciulnita and Fetesti) and with disastrous infrastructure in the Port of Constanta, which was not included in the original modernisation plan, because this type of future thinking does not exist. Plus, they got rid of loads of freight sidings during the modernisation, meaning there is insufficient freight capacity - amateurism all around.


they are fixing it now. CFR just signed a contract with ARCADA to upgrade the remaining issues at Ciulnita and Fetesti. 









Linia de tren București – Constanța: Arcada modernizează stațiile Fetești și Ciulnița, „sărite” la reabilitarea Magistralei spre Litoral. Contract semnat pentru 309 milioane lei


Asocierea de firme românești Arcada-ISPCF va moderniza liniile de tren și stațiile Fetești și Ciulnița de pe Magistrala București – Constanța, cele două




economedia.ro


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if CFR plans to start selling online tickets for all trains?
It now sells online only some of them...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

My train trip to the mountains for bike riding in a private Region train, standard class. These are the bike lodges in the passenger train.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR contracted WIEBE (A) and ARCADA (RO) to conduct emergency repair works on the 13 km of railway lines in the port of Constanta in order to increase dramatically the operations capacity of the port with a view to increase unloading operations for Ukraine cereals coming into the port.









Au început lucrările la calea ferată din Portul Constanța - Economica.net


Ministrul Transporturilor Sorin Grindeanu a anunțat joi începerea lucrărilor de reparații la infrastructura feroviară din incinta Portului Constanța. Asta după ce au fost semnate ordinele începere a lucrărilor și procesele verbale de predare a amplasamentelor pentru repararea a 35 de linii (cu o...




www.economica.net


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

nsnikolov said:


> Does anyone know if CFR plans to start selling online tickets for all trains?
> It now sells online only some of them...
> View attachment 3362854


It should happen when the control mechanism moves to fully online (train managers have a digital device to check / issue tickets, but not yet fully rolled out).

As ever with Romanian railways, who knows when…


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

ASTALDI/WE BUILD won the 40 km section Caransebes-Lugoj, part of Caransebeș-Timisoara-Arad railway modernisation, funded by Recovery Funds. The new double line will be built for 160 km/h.



















Astaldi a câștigat licitația pentru modernizarea tronsonului Caransebeș -Lugoj de pe Magistrala Caransebeș-Timișoara -Arad, proiect finanțat prin PNRR/Lucrările se fac pentru o viteză maximă de 160 km/h la trenurile de călători și costă aproape 1,4 miliarde lei


Constructorul Astaldi a câștigat licitația pentru proiectarea și execuția lucrărilor de modernizare pe secțiunea Cransebeș-Lugoj, primul lot din proiectul




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/worldwide-transport/main-line-rail/news/thales-supplies-etcs-level-2-board-equipment-softronic



_The locomotive manufacturer Softronic from Romania commissioned Thales with the delivery and equipping of five LEMA locomotives with ETCS (European Train Control System) Level 2 and PZB vehicle equipment for transnational operation in Romania, Hungary, Slovenia and Croatia. The vehicles will also be equipped with the national train control system MIREL that will be implemented by the HMH company from Slovenia. 

The LEMA 6000 kW have been designed for universal use and are suitable for the traction of very heavy trains that, among others, operate on heavily icy or snow- and leaf-covered tracks. The electric locomotives can operate in cross-border traffic throughout the European Union, on routes with an overhead line voltage of 15kV or 25kV. _


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR tenders RK works for 64 lines in Constanta Port (30 km in length), in total value of 30 m euros.

other 35 lines (13 km in length) in Constanta Port are currently U/C for RK.









CFR a scos la licitație lucrări la 64 de linii din Portul Constanța, estimate la 152 de milioane de lei - Economica.net


CFR Infrastructură, prin sucursala din Constanța, a lansat licitație pentru lucrări de reparații și întreținere pe 64 de linii din Portul Constanța. Valoarea totală estimată se ridică la 152,82 milioane de lei.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Modernisation and facelifting works of Timisoara Nord railway station have commenced, U/C by Romanian association of companies Constructim SA – Bauerhof Agrobanat SRL – Longhersin SRL – Lăstun SRL.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR contracted WIEBE (A) and ARCADA (RO) to conduct emergency repair works on the 13 km of railway lines in the port of Constanta in order to increase dramatically the operations capacity of the port with a view to increase unloading operations for Ukraine cereals coming into the port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


similar works are ongoing in the Galati maritime port, to the Soviet gauge tracks there in order to facilitate Ukrainian cereals transport to the Galati port and unloading onto high capacity ships. Romania does not have rail equipment for Soviet gauge tracks, so the works are being done manually.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

rate of progress on railways works. Porr is on 1st with Bucharest-Giurgiu line construction, including the big Gradiste bridge.

















Top progrese pe calea ferată: Porr Construct, din nou pe primul loc cu lucrările la Podul Grădiștea - Economica.net


Topul constructorilor de cale ferată este dominat și în luna iunie de compania Porr Construct. În clasament urmează spaniolii de la FCC Construccion și italienii de la WeBuild.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Transports minister approved technical indicators for the new double railway line Craiova-Caransebes (225 km), to be built for 160 km/h, which lies on the proposed route of A6. It contains 4 tunnels, in total length of almost 9 km, of which one is 6 km in length.

















Calea ferată Craiova - Caransebeș: Ministerul Transporturilor a avizat modernizarea liniei de 225 de kilometri - Economica.net


Comitetul Tehnico - Economic al Ministerului Transporturilor și Infrastructurii a avizat proiectul de modernizare a peste 225 de kilometri de cale ferată, aferenți magistralei feroviare dintre Craiova și Caransebeș, a anunțat marți secretarul de stat în Transporturi Irinel Ionel Scrioșteanu.




www.economica.net


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Is there any information when Craiova - Calafat is going to be reconstructed?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

nsnikolov said:


> Is there any information when Craiova - Calafat is going to be reconstructed?


the FS has been completed in 2021. I am guessing they are looking for financing of the line, since nothing happened since then. around euro 600 m. in any case, the upgrade of Craiova-Calafat line is useless without the upgrade of Craiova-Caransebes line. Further from Caransebes to Timisoara and Arad there are ongoing tenders for modernisation under Recovery Funds. 

We'll be watching for next steps here.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

64 more lines in total lenght of 30 km are tendered for RK in the port of Constanta. ARCADA and Wiebe submitted offers.

35 lines in total length of 13 km are already under RK works.



















Sorin Grindeanu


Au fost depuse 6 oferte pentru reparația a încă 64 de linii de cale ferată în Portul Constanța! Licitația este împărțită în 3 loturi, cu o lungime totală de aproximativ 30 de km. Constructorii care...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Coslariu-Sighișoara U/C to 160 km/h. Tests.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Porr is again the most performant railway builder (by far!) with the bucharest-Giurgiu railway upgrade and Mihailesti bridge reconstruction. There are chances we see the project opened next year, while works started this year, which is crazy fast for a railway project! rest of builders are not moving well.




















Top constructori cale ferată: Porr, din nou pe primul loc cu lucrările la Podul Grădiștea - Economica.net


Constructoul Podului Grădiștea de pe linia de cale ferată București - Giurgiu domină și în luna iulie topul firmelor de profil după progresul lucrărilor. În clasament urmează italienii de la WeBuild, care au mai fost declarați câștigători anul acesta pe mai multe loturi din calea ferată...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> ASTALDI/WE BUILD won the 40 km section Caransebes-Lugoj, part of Caransebeș-Timisoara-Arad railway modernisation, funded by Recovery Funds. The new double line will be built for 160 km/h.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402369
> ...



Astaldi won the Ronat-Arad lot as well (55 km). Project is worth euro 400 m, funded by the Recovery Funds. Design speed for the new line is for 160 km/h.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

What's about the modernization of the Caransebeș-Lugoj? The project also includes doubling (I noticed that Lugoj - Căvăran is single track)?

regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Ghostpoet said:


> What's about the modernization of the Caransebeș-Lugoj? The project also includes doubling (I noticed that Lugoj - Căvăran is single track)?
> 
> regards
> Ghostpoet


Check the quote.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Qtya said:


> Check the quote.


Thank you! That agreement is already signed, or just Astaldi was awarded as preferred bidder?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Ghostpoet said:


> Thank you! That agreement is already signed, or just Astaldi was awarded as preferred bidder?


Well, that's a question for our Romanian colleagues to answer. If it's not, it should have been signed by now.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

FCC was just appointed builder for the 55 km lot of Lugoj-Timisoara Est. Speed will be upgraded to 160 km/h.









Spaniolii de la FCC Construction au câștigat contractul pentru modernizarea infrastructurii feroviare pe secțiunea Lugoj-Timișoara Est


Oferta financiară depusă de FCC Construccion SA, în valoare de 1,916 miliarde de lei, fără TVA, a fost desemnată câştigătoare a contractului pentru




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Ghostpoet said:


> Thank you! That agreement is already signed, or just Astaldi was awarded as preferred bidder?





Qtya said:


> Well, that's a question for our Romanian colleagues to answer. If it's not, it should have been signed by now.


ALSTOM challenged the appointment of ASTALDI as builder, so we have rather a normal period of legal harassment, unfortunately.


----------



## karakachanow (May 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560568336936849408First broad-gauge-grain in the port of Galati.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR designated builders for the RK of lines to 120 km/h on 5 lots totalling over 1400 km of old rail line:

Lotul 1 (SRCF Bucureşti): Aktor Societate Tehnica Anonima (Aktor SA) euro 95 m
Lotul 3 (SRCF Timişoara): SALCEF SPA euro 110 m
Lotul 4 (SRCF Cluj): SALCEF SPA – euro 120 m
Lotul 5 (SRCF Braşov): Aktor Societate Tehnica Anonima (Aktor SA) euro 95 m

the RK of over 3 000 km of old lines is funded by the Recovery Plan in Romania


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Is there a map showing all planned / under construction 160 km/h double - tracked railway lines?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

karakachanow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560568336936849408First broad-gauge-grain in the port of Galati.


The maritime port of Galati is growing very very fast and is becoming an important port at the Black Sea due to the fact that it can accommodate large container ships. A new birth is currently being built on EU funds to boost capacity, and the construction is already at 70% a few months into the begining of works. 2 new rail lines will be built for this birth to allow loading and unloading of containers onto trains.


----------



## karakachanow (May 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561733222672859140The connection between Moldova and Odessa is restored.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR is tendering RK works on Bucharest-Pitesti line M101 (107 km) worth 150 m euros. this line is slated for hydrogen fueled trains* (a rather dumb expensive idea of EU funds spending IMHO), currently under tendering procedures.










Pregătiri pentru trenurile cu hidrogen : CFR Infrastructură a lansat licitații pentru reparații rapide pe linia București-Pitești. Lucrările costă 746 milioane lei, finanțare prin PNRR


CFR Infrastructură a scos la licitație trei contracte pentru reparații rapide pe linia de tren București-Pitești, tronson feroviar inclus în planurile de




economedia.ro






*








Romania approves plan to purchase hydrogen trains


The Romanian Transport Ministry endorsed the procurement of twelve hydrogen trains on Wednesday. The trains will be financed by the country’s recovery and resilience plan, with funding from the EU. Secretary of State in the Romanian Ministry of Transport Irinel Scriosteanu announced the approval...




www.railtech.com


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR designated builders for the RK of lines to 120 km/h on 5 lots totalling over 1400 km of old rail line:
> 
> Lotul 1 (SRCF Bucureşti): Aktor Societate Tehnica Anonima (Aktor SA) euro 95 m
> Lotul 3 (SRCF Timişoara): SALCEF SPA euro 110 m
> ...


continued

CFR designated Romanian company ARCADA to perform the RK works on the 1461 km of railway pertaining to Galati and Constanta rail regions. speed will be upgraded to 120 kph. value of contract is euro 240 m. funding is from Recovery Funds.

ARCADA built previously the rail line to Otopeni Airport.










CFR i-a desemnat câștigători pe gălățenii de la Arcada pentru lucrări de întreținere pe loturile Galați și Constanța - Economica.net


CFR Infrastructură a anunțat joi câștigătorii contractelor pentru loturile 7 (Galați) și 8 (Constanța) din cadrul licitației pentru lucrări de întreținere prin înlocuirea la rând a elementelor componente ale suprastructurii căii, pe o lungime de maximum 1.461 km. Este vorba de firma gălățeană...




www.economica.net


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Le Clerk said:


> ...the RK works


RK works?

regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Ghostpoet said:


> RK works?
> 
> regards
> Ghostpoet


RK=capital/total rehabilitation works

includes foundation, rail tracks, rail beams, water drainage, stations in some cases. 

in this case means a total renovation of rail infrastructure in order to upgrade/allow speeds to 120 kph


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR estimates the opening of Bucharest-Giurgiu line currently U/C by Porr next year. Also, CFR plans to start to electrify the line , under Phase 2 of this project, also next year. FS is due end of this year.









Calea ferată București - Giurgiu: Circulația directă ar putea fi redeschisă anul viitor pe podul de la Grădiștea, prăbușit în urmă cu 17 ani - șeful CFR SA - Economica.net


Directorul general al CFR SA, Ion-Simu Alexandru, aflat în vizită tehnică pe șantierul feroviar dintre Vidra și Comana a verificat stadiul lucrărilor, unde progresul fizic este vizibil, și i-a solicitat antreprenorului să mențină același ritm de lucru, deoarece finalizarea în termen a...




www.economica.net


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

One year ago there was some news that Regiojet has plans to run trains to Romania, but I haven't heard more about it. Does anyone has some information about it?
The planned route was Munich - Budapest - Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

România ordered another 17 Alstom trains, in addition to the 20 already purchased. The total price of the 37 trains is euro 0.5 b, most of it in EU funding.









Romania buys 17 more trains worth EUR 220 mln from Alstom


French group Alstom and the Romanian Railway Reform Authority (ARF) signed an additional act on September 16 for the delivery of 17 Coradia Stream inter-regional electric trains and related maintenance services for 15 years. The contract has a total value of EUR 220 mln, News.ro reported....




www.romania-insider.com













România cumpără de la Alstom încă 17 trenuri electrice, de lung parcurs, pe lângă cele 20 de rame achiziţionate iniţial - Economica.net


Autoritatea pentru Reformă Feroviară (ARF), în calitate de autoritate contractantă, şi Alstom Ferroviaria, în calitate de furnizor, au încheiat vineri un Act Adiţional pentru achiziţia a încă 17 rame electrice de lung parcurs, care se adaugă celor 20 de rame electrice inter-regionale (RE-IR)...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

* LTE logistics & transport signed today a framework contract for the purchase of 5 TransMontana v3.2 locomotives from Softronic Craiova*

11.08.2022









Today the framework contract was signed between LTE logistics & transport Austria and Softronic Craiova for the purchase of 5 TransMontana v3.2 locomotives. The 5 locomotives are part of the new version 3.2 which will also be equipped with ETCS provided by Thales Group, the locomotives are TSI (Technical Specifications for Interoperability) authorized at European level for towing freight trains with V.max 120km/h.
ETCS is the central signaling and train control component of ERTMS (European Rail Traffic Management System), the European Rail Traffic Management System. ETCS continuously calculates a safe maximum speed for each train, with cab signaling for the driver and on-board systems taking over if the permitted speed is exceeded. For ETCS, the track equipment and systems carried by the train must be standardized according to the different ETCS levels for each individual country/railway system.








The first two locomotives of the new series for LTE will be delivered in _2023_ and will serve in Romania, Hungary and why not, in Austria. LTE now owns 5 TransMontana locomotives with series *480-004* , *019* , *024* , *029* and *030*that do commercial service in Romania, Bulgaria, Hungary and Slovakia.

LTE logistics & transport Austria will own at the beginning of 2025 a fleet of 10 TransMontana locomotives manufactured in Softronic Craiova between 2017 and 2024, versions 1.0, 2.0 and 3.2. The constant evolution of the TransMontana project and the 6 asynchronous traction systems, make the locomotives produced in Softronic a successful export product since 2010 and is in the equipment of CFR and Deutsche Bahn - DB (Romania), Magyar Államvasutak Zrt. - MÁV and Central European Railway - CER (Hungary), and is authorized to run in Romania, Hungary, Bulgaria, Serbia and Sweden.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romania close to launching EUR 174 mln auction for 12 H2-powered trains


The Romanian Railway Authority (AFR) submitted to the electronic auctioning system SICAP the documents for the public procurement of H2-powered trains. The procedure will be launched once the documents are checked. The auction for 12 H2-powered trains will also be published on the European...




www.romania-insider.com


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Romanian government plans to invest euro 100 m in the consolidaiton and restauration of Gara de Nord, the main station in Bucharest. The project includes only the consolidation and modernisation of the historic buildings of the station. A larger phase is supposed to happen in the future when the lines should be placed under the station, and the whole site redeveloped, in a multi billion euro investment.




















Undă verde pentru modernizarea Gării de Nord din București, proiect de peste o jumătate de miliard de lei. CFR Infrastructură vrea să lanseze licitația până la sfârșitul anului


Compania CFR Infrastructură a primit toate avizele necesare pentru modernizarea Gării de Nord din București, investiție de peste o jumătate de miliard de




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

the tender for the construction of the new Craiova-Caransebes modernised line is to be started later this year. the value of the investment is estimated at euro 2.1 b, and includes a 7 km tunnel estimated at euro 0.5 b. 




https://clubferoviar.ro/licitatia-pentru-calea-ferata-craiova-caransebes/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

works on M300 between Brasov and Sighisoara. builders are Romanian ARCADA and Greek AKTOR


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Le Clerk said:


> but what exactly did they fix or they simply opened a line that was out of work for 30 years?


Probably just tightened some bolts and messed about with some ballast.


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

Le Clerk said:


> but what exactly did they fix or they simply opened a line that was out of work for 30 years?


I've found this 


> *Au fost astfel inlocuite circa 1.400 de traverse speciale din lemn, 36 de tone de material marunt de cale si linia a fost completata cu 400 de tone de piatra sparta.*


That is :

1,400 wooden railways sleepers replaced
36 tons small rolling stock replaced (not sure whether this is the correct translation)
400 tons crushed stone added
 
The whole article (some other crossing border points mentioned) 



> Potrivit unui comunicat al companiei, pentru reluarea circulatiei trenurilor de calatori pe relatia Valea Viseului (CFR) - Berlibas (UZ), linie cu ecartament larg, SRCF Cluj a desfasurat lucrari de reparatii, in regie proprie.
> 
> 
> *Au fost astfel inlocuite circa 1.400 de traverse speciale din lemn, 36 de tone de material marunt de cale si linia a fost completata cu 400 de tone de piatra sparta.*
> ...


_Source_


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Royal Railway Station Curtea de Arges will be rehabilitated*

Three bids have been made by companies from Olt County and a consortium of companies from Targu Mures and Satu Mare. The tender includes rehabilitation and restoration of the station, the building being the main target .











> *Vești bune! Trei constructori se bat pentru reabilitarea Gării Regale din Curtea de Argeș!*
> 
> De *Alex Vlad*  In *nov. 11, 2022*
> 
> ...


_Source_


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Better to have put the money in the tracks instead. As it stands the station has only 3 tpd (3 arrivals / 3 departures) and the journey to Pitesti takes 1h (vs a more realistic 20min for a non stop train).

Rehabilitating a station for 6 trains a day is not a very good use of money. Speed brings you passengers.


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

cassyo said:


> 36 tons small rolling stock replaced (not sure whether this is the correct translation)


'material marunt' translates to 'small material', so they (and you) probably meant track fastening parts, fish plates, nuts and bolts, stuff like that.


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

M-NL said:


> 'material marunt' translates to 'small material', so they (and you) probably meant track fastening parts, fish plates, nuts and bolts, stuff like that.


Probably it is a wrong description in Romanian: it is about material marunt *rulant *(rolling). Usually _material rulant _means railways vehicles (locomotives, wagons and special machines for railways building & maintenance). Neither of these are small. So, it has to be the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

AndreiB said:


> Better to have put the money in the tracks instead. As it stands the station has only 3 tpd (3 arrivals / 3 departures) and the journey to Pitesti takes 1h (vs a more realistic 20min for a non stop train).
> 
> Rehabilitating a station for 6 trains a day is not a very good use of money. Speed brings you passengers.


I might agree that my post appears to be off-topic a little, as it is not quite about railway infrastructure development. 
On the other hand, it might be not correct to state that the money are always better invested in the infrastructure than in _Culture, History and alikes_.The latter category we may see as the cultural infrastructure. A nation needs both of them .
Curtea de Arges Railway Station is not a common station from a little town (with decreasing population), yet the Royal one.


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

As we've recently discussed about rail tracks rehabilitation, here it is a video which I have enjoyed.
During the mid eighties, such machines (masina de burat, ripat si nivelat) , already designed, were on course to be approved and producted in Romania, AFAICR. Most probably by Plasser & Theurer models inspired.






_Plasser & Theurer_

_



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=320940251376620


_


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if CFR plans a timetable change of the international trains to Hungary in case border controls are lifted next year? Or they will start thinking about it if it happens...


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

If...


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Railway Customs Point Campulung la Tisa -Ro-Ua, reopened after fifteen years !*
As far as I understood, it is only a nominal reopening for the moment, as CFR are deploying some rehabilitation works until the end of the year for the large gauge railway route Campulung la Tisa- Sighetul Marmatiei -Bocicoi -Valea Viseului, the Ukrainian railway stations being Teresva for Campulung la Tisa and Berlibas for Valea Viseului.










> * CFR Infrastructură a redeschis vama feroviară cu Ucraina de la Câmpulung-Tisa. Ultimul tren de călători a trecut prin punctul de frontieră de lângă Săpânța în urmă cu 15 ani*
> Mădălina Podaru nov. 15, 2022 2 comentarii
> 
> 
> ...


_Economedia_


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking at the Romanian main lines, one of them seems a bit forgotten. A few years ago I planned to go from Sibiu to Brasov via Avrig and Făgăraș, but the train scheduled were quite unappealing, with just a few mostly slow trains between these two cities. The line, having quite good geometry, but still non-electrified and partially single track, probably under-invested, yet probably not included in any major upgrade plans... Does it really not need any modernization? Such an effort could dramatically reduce the travel time, including some international trains. I could see even some potential to build a high-speed line there, including a new stretch of route (mostly tunnel) between Avrig and Sibiu as a bypass of Tălmaciu. OK, but down-to-earth, are there ANY plans to upgrade this line?


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

eu01 said:


> Looking at the Romanian main lines, one of them seems a bit forgotten. A few years ago I planned to go from Sibiu to Brasov via Avrig and Făgăraș, but the train scheduled were quite unappealing, with just a few mostly slow trains between these two cities. The line, having quite good geometry, but still non-electrified and partially single track, probably under-invested, yet probably not included in any major upgrade plans... Does it really not need any modernization? Such an effort could dramatically reduce the travel time, including some international trains. I could see even some potential to build a high-speed line there, including a new stretch of route (mostly tunnel) between Avrig and Sibiu as a bypass of Tălmaciu. OK, but down-to-earth, are there ANY plans to upgrade this line?


This sector Brasov -Fagaras-Sibiu, as a part of M200 railway thoroughfare, has no major investment plan, except for Brasov-Ghimbav / New International Airport Brasov .21,5 km to be built within 24 months to connect airport to Ghimbav railway station of M200.The money will be provided through EU funds, partially.











> *739.330.000 lei pentru Braşov. Calea ferată spre Aeroportul Internaţional Braşov, aprobată de Guvern*
> 
> Autor: Radu COLȚEA
> 
> ...


_Source_


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

cassyo said:


> This sector Brasov -Fagaras-Sibiu, as a part of M200 railway thoroughfare, has no major investment plan


If I recall well, there exists only an idea to construct a high speed line (Budapest-) Cluj - Sibiu - Brasov (-Bucuresti).


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Theijs said:


> If I recall well, there exists only an idea to construct a high speed line (Budapest-) Cluj - Sibiu - Brasov (-Bucuresti).


Mmm... HS line would be great, but somehow the route option via Budapest - Szeged - Timișoara - Deva seems shorter, if considered. 

Btw. In the context of an international travel let's mention the quite straight route Szeged - Kikinda - Timișoara that existed after 1857, serving e.g. the famous Orient Express, but now it is partially dismantled, as the (former) track passes through Serbia. To make it viable again, the Schengen rules should apply not only in Hungary, but also in Romania (probably soon). To complete such a task, Serbia should join as well (well, maybe in the years to come?)...


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

Theijs said:


> If I recall well, there exists only an idea to construct a high speed line (Budapest-) Cluj - Sibiu - Brasov (-Bucuresti).


Well, that HSpeed idea means a completely new network (compulsory) to allow for 200 km/h nominal speed, but Sibiu-Brasov as only for the plan B, taken into account.B meaning hybrid sectors included. Plan A is meant with the route Sibiu-(Olt Valley) -Ramnicu Valcea-Pitesti-Bucuresti, the essential same route as for the missing link of A1 motorway Sibiu-Pitesti, currently U/C.
Note: hybrid stands for sectors with 160 km/h nominal speed


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

M100: CFR signed with ASTALDI for lot 4 (Ronat-Arad: 55 km) of Caransebeș-Timisoara-Arad line upgrade to 160 kph. This is a 400 m euro contract.

With this CFR complies with the Recovery Funds conditionality to have 50% of contracts signed by end of 2022.

Previous contracts signed:
M100: lots 3&4 with ASTALDI
M300: lot 3 with FCC

below are the railway projects under Recovery Fund.

M100: Caransebes-Timisoara-Arad, and
M300: Cluj-Oradea-HU
are proposed for upgardes to 160 kph










Source


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR signed with FCC for Lugoj-Timisoara 54km for euro 380 m, part of M 100 Caransebeș-Timișoara -Arad.

*Source*


----------



## cassyo (Feb 22, 2013)

*New railway station building to be built at* *CIULNIŢA*


Located on the railway route M800 Bucuresti-Constanta, Ciulnita station have acquired an unwanted fame as for public danger. As such, an investment has been approved for rehabilitation of the railway station, the old building planned to be demolished. The works to be done will also include all the railway utilities. This investment will be also carried out at Fetesti (building excepted).
The contractor will be ARCADA.











> Infrastructură
> * Linia de tren București-Constanța : Guvernul aprobă o investiție de 40 de milioane de lei pentru modernizarea gării Ciulnița care va avea o nouă clădire pentru călători. Din 2023, Arcada începe lucrări complexe și în stația Fetești*
> Mădălina Podaru dec. 3, 2022 0 comentarii
> 
> ...



_Source_


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

they will reconstruct Ciunita station based on similar plans as those when built, but on a concrete structure insead of existing wooden structure. 

Fetesti station, a spectacular Art Deco building, will also be modernised and rehabilitated under the same contract.


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe it was spectacular. Now it's garbage.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

CFR and ASTALDI signed for the construction of lot 4 (47 km) of Cluj Napoca-HU border line: euro 500 m.









Linia de tren Cluj-Napoca – Oradea: CFR Infrastructură și Astaldi (Italia) au semnat contractul de aproape 500 de milioane de euro pentru reabilitarea lotului 4, Aleșd – Frontieră Ungaria (47 km)


CFR Infrastructură și constructorul Astaldi (Italia) au semnat miercuri contractul de 2,4 miliarde lei pentru modernizarea lotului 4 al Magistralei M 300




economedia.ro


----------



## pettylein (Jul 13, 2021)

Le Clerk said:


> but what exactly did they fix or they simply opened a line that was out of work for 30 years?


I'm a bit late to this, but after a flood in 2007 the line between Rakhiv and Valea Vișeului was damaged and abandoned. The first section between Rakhiv and Dilove was reconstructed a bit earlier this year (replaced wooden railroad ties with concrete) and now further to the border with Romania.

At the moment, Romania just cut down all the shrubs but didn't do any major fixing. (You see the difference between the Ukrainian and Romanian sides.) 

This is, how it looked before:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570782863590846470


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

On the Romanian side the line benefitted from minor upgrades in order to be opened - on 12.10 if I remember well.


pettylein said:


> I'm a bit late to this, but after a flood in 2007 the line between Rakhiv and Valea Vișeului was damaged and abandoned. The first section between Rakhiv and Dilove was reconstructed a bit earlier this year (replaced wooden railroad ties with concrete) and now further to the border with Romania.
> 
> At the moment, Romania just cut down all the shrubs but didn't do any major fixing. (You see the difference between the Ukrainian and Romanian sides.)
> 
> ...


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

I saw that the direct sleeping car N815 Bucharest - Craiova - Vienna will run only "if needed" in the new timetable. Can someone explain me what does "if needed" mean?
vagonWEB » Řazení vlaků » 2023 » CFR IR » IR 349


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Usually this means that the sleeping car will run only in summer season, perhaps around Christmas and Easter.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

* from the SSC RO highway forum *



AdrianSM_Ro said:


> The Ministry of Transport has announced the 10 associations that will monitor major motorway and railway projects. Railway Industry Association, WWF Romania, Pro Infrastructure, MVA and Concordia Confederation, civil society eyes in Grindeanu's ministry
> 
> Source : Ministerul Transporturilor a anunțat cele 10 asociații care vor monitoriza marile proiecte de autostrăzi și căi ferate. Asociația Industriei Feroviare, WWF România, Pro Infrastructură, MVA și Confederația Concordia, ochii societății civile în ministerul lui Grindeanu


When I check the website AIF – Asociatia Industriei Feroviare, this organisatio doesn’t seem to be very active to the public.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> CFR and ASTALDI signed for the construction of lot 4 (47 km) of Cluj Napoca-HU border line: euro 500 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CFR signed with ARCADA(Ro)-ALSTOM (Fr) for the construction of lot 2 (Arghiresti-Poieni: 32 km) for euro 320 m.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

rail builders progress


















Top constructori cale ferată: WeBuild, FCC și Alstom au avut cele mai mari progrese în noiembrie - Economica.net


Constructorii de cale ferată s-au remarcat în penultima lună a anului prin progrese mai mari față de alte perioade. Topul este dominat de această dată de către italienii de la WeBuild, urmați de spaniolii de la FCC și francezii de la Alstom.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The government just approved for investment the rail line on the route (Craiova-Drobeta-Caransebes), part of Orient/Est-Mediteranean Corridor. It is a euro 2.5 b project with 225 km in length, with several tunnels through the mountain section. We’ll see tenders for works starting next year.









Guvernul a aprobat indicatorii tehnico-economici pentru reabilitarea liniei feroviare Craiova - Drobeta Turnu Severin - Caransebeş - Economica.net


Guvernul a aprobat, miercuri, indicatorii tehnico-economici ai obiectivului de investiţii "Reabilitarea liniei feroviare Craiova - Drobeta Turnu Severin - Caransebeş, parte a Coridorului Orient/Est-Mediteranean", relatează Agerpres.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The government approved for investment the rehabilitation and consolidation of the historic building and platforms of Gara de Nord - the main train station in Bucharest. It is a Euro 120 m investment comprising Phase 1 and Phase 2 of a more complex batch of investment into the Gara de Nord rail complex.





https://economedia.ro/gara-de-nord-din-bucuresti-va-fi-modernizata-guvernul-a-aprobat-proiectul-de-630-de-milioane-lei-pentru-lucrari-la-cladiri-si-peroane.html


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

all modernisation rail projects under Recovery funds from Cluj to HU border (166 km) have been signed this year.

for the Caransebes-Arad-HU border section (162 km) only 2/4 contracts have been signed, but this meets the Recovery Funds requirements.

the projects will enable a speed of 160 kph for passenger trains and 120 kph for freight trains


----------

